# Is nicht euer ernst oder ?



## Dregodis (27. März 2010)

*(STRG+C aus http://www.buffed.de...rung-Cataclysm)*

*Authenticator* 

 Der battle.net-Authenticator schützt Euren Account vor dem unerlaubten Zugriff durch andere Personen. Es gibt derzeit Gerüchte, denen zufolge der Einsatz eines Authenticators ab Cataclysm-Release zur Pflicht werden soll. Viele Spieler vermuten deshalb, dass WoW: Cataclysm zusammen mit einem Authenticator ausgeliefert wird. Eine offizielle Stellungnahme zu diesen Gerüchten steht jedoch aus. 


Auch wenn es noch nicht bestätigt ist möchte ich gerne von euch wissen was ihr davon halten würdet.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. März 2010)

Mir fehlt die Option "Hab ich schon lange"


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. März 2010)

Naja wie ich immer sage:
Wenn mir schon was angeboten wird, will ich es auch umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (27. März 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Option "Hab ich schon lange"



genau die fehlt mir auch ^^
wer ohne rum rennt is selbst schuld nach einem "hack"...es gibt keine Hacks, nur dummheit und shclechtes surfverhalten


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Fände ich prima. 

Soviel mehr kann das auch nicht kosten einen mit jeder Catapackung auszuliefern, statt ständig ein Team  gehackte Accounts wieder herstellen zu lassen.


----------



## Axeleron (27. März 2010)

Wollte es auch sagen denn ich habe meinen auch schon längere Zeit. Denn wo ist das Problem 7€ (Man zahlt ja nicht mal Versandkosten) und dann bekommt man noch ein Pet und hat für seinen Account eine recht hohe Sicherheit. Und keine Ahnung warum du dich da so aufregst zu zahlst ~12€ im Monat dann werden die 7€ einmalig ja wohl kaum auffallen oder?


----------



## Shubunki (27. März 2010)

Hab das Teil auch schon ewig.. finde auch, es sollte Pflicht werden..


----------



## spectrumizer (27. März 2010)

Fänd ich auch gut. Frag mich, warum man wegen 4,- oder 5,- mehr so ein Fass aufmachen muß. Zahlt ihr halt für Cata 39,- statt 34,- ...


----------



## Dregodis (27. März 2010)

Fehlendes : Hab ich schon , hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (27. März 2010)

Wer klug ist, braucht so ein Ding gar nicht. Aber wenn man es umsonst bekommt, warum nicht?


----------



## Talismaniac (27. März 2010)

hab schon 
/thread


----------



## echterman (27. März 2010)

ich find das ding gut... schützt meinen account und da ich den authenticator auf meinen iphone habe war es auch kostenlos.


----------



## Dregodis (27. März 2010)

Nun ja auch wenn es manche bereits haben und es evtl auch gut finden sind spieler selbst schuld dennen ihr acc gehackt wird.
Ich zB, habe meine daten nur 1 einzigen gegeben , was sich aber mit dem Battlenet acc wieder anders ist, nun weis es die daten nicht mehr.
zum anderen ja ok auth gut und schön aber es wird doch darauf hingewiesen das man die daten net weitergeben soll und es sollte auch "normal" sein das man ein Antivieren Program hat bzw eine Firewall für unerwünschten zugriff.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (27. März 2010)

Ham die, die hier so toll rumflamen sie hätten es ja und jeder sollte es haben und wer es nicht hatt ist dumm mal über folgendes nachgedacht: 

1: Was wenn man den verliert?
2: Was wenn er kaputt geht? 
3: Was wenn ihr woanders mal kurz einlogen wollt? (immer mit sich rumtragen erhöht chance das er kaputtgeht oder verloren wird)

und 

4: Es ist nachgewiesen das accounts mit diesem tollen teil genauso einfach zu hacken sind wie ohne. Der Trojaner muss einfach nur schlauer sein.. Und wenn jetzt _alle_ so ein Ding haben wette ich alles Geld der Erde hoch sich selbst das die Hacker sich einfach was neues einfallen lassen um eure Accounts zu kriegen. Oder glaubt ihr allen ernstes ein kleines Stück Plastick für 7€ Giebt euch sicherheit? Es giebt keine 100% Sicherheit im Netz und wer halbwegs schau ist weiß das. Man kann es Hackern schwerer machen, ja... aber unmöglich zu hacken ist Niemand.. das ist selbst dem Pentagon schon passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die ham mehr als blos nen *Authenticator*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregodis (27. März 2010)

Kovu schrieb:


> Man kann es Hackern schwerer machen, ja... aber unmöglich zu hacken ist Niemand.. das ist selbst dem Pentagon schon passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Talismaniac (27. März 2010)

Kovu schrieb:


> Ham die, die hier so toll rumflamen sie hätten es ja und jeder sollte es haben und wer es nicht hatt ist dumm mal über folgendes nachgedacht:
> 
> 1: Was wenn man den verliert?
> 2: Was wenn er kaputt geht?
> ...



1. dann verlier ich auch mein iphone
2. dann is auch handy kaputt und ich ruf per festnetz blizz an
3. warum sollte ich? ich bin doch nicht dumm
4. Ja mein gott, was will man machen.

Btw. wenn man den autenti nich am iphone hat, dann sollte man ihn neben seinen pc liegen lassen und gut is.
/thread


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Du hast ein paar gute Punkte angesprochen, aber Punkt 4 ist Käse. 


Kovu schrieb:


> 4: Es ist nachgewiesen das accounts mit diesem tollen teil genauso einfach zu hacken sind wie ohne.



Einen Grossteil der Kompromitierungen kann man über den Authenticator verhindern.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. März 2010)

Kovu schrieb:


> Ham die, die hier so toll rumflamen sie hätten es ja und jeder sollte es haben und wer es nicht hatt ist dumm mal über folgendes nachgedacht:
> 
> 1: Was wenn man den verliert?
> 2: Was wenn er kaputt geht?
> 3: Was wenn ihr woanders mal kurz einlogen wollt? (immer mit sich rumtragen erhöht chance das er kaputtgeht oder verloren wird)



Schon faszinierend was gleich so als Flame abgestemeplt wird, *Kopfschüttel*.... aber seis drum

Jeder Authentifcator hat eine Seriennummer welche man sich natürlich aufschreiben sollte falls man entweder das Handy verliert oder kaputt geht 

In meinem Fall ist das eine 10 Stellige Nummer welche ich an zwei verschieden Orten ohne Hinweis wofür die Nummer existiert gespeichert.



Und zu dem "Flamen" Ich weiß echt nicht was die Leute von einem Forum denken. Bloß weil man nicht anderer Meinung ist oder etwas anderes hat ist das gleich ein Flame.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milkoh (27. März 2010)

Kovu schrieb:


> Ham die, die hier so toll rumflamen sie hätten es ja und jeder sollte es haben und wer es nicht hatt ist dumm mal über folgendes nachgedacht:
> 
> 1: Was wenn man den verliert?
> 2: Was wenn er kaputt geht?
> ...



1.)  Dann verlierst Du ihn halt, rufst beim Support an, alternativ wird evtl. der Authenficator dein kleineres Problem sein, weil Du dann dein Handy/Iphone verloren hast (ok beim manchen bin ich mir da nicht so sicher) 
2.) Das Ding ist Industriestandard (als Hardware), das Kaputt zu bekommen, bedarf eines massiven Eingriffs. Lt. Hersteller kannst Du Kaffee und alles drüber kippen es passiert nix.. Die Alternative ist: Dein Handy ist kaputt. Dann ist aber auch da wohl der Authentificator das kleinere Problem. 
3.) Mit dem Handy Ding kein Thema, aber warum sollte ich das wollen? Wenn ich es will, weiss ich es vorher und hab entweder mein Handy dabei/ oder das kleine Hardwareteil mit Schlüsselring
4.) Es ist bisher nur folgendes Nachgewiesen: Es gab genau einen einzigen Hack, der auf dieses Methode funktionierte. EINEN. Auch hier ist im Moment nicht belegt, ob der User da nicht selber mitgeholfen hat.  Im übrigeren hat man mit einem Authenficator tolle Werkzeuge an der Hand, es den Hackern wirklich schwer zu machen, mann kann zum Beispiel zentral, auf einmal Codes umschalten, bei jeden umloggen einen Key verlangen, den noch verschlüsselt übertragen, oder einfach random weise Fenster und Abfragen plazieren und was nicht alles.  Ein Trojaner kann dann sicherlich alle möglichen Varianten beherrschen wird dadurch aber sehr groß und behäbig. 
Und bevor Du noch ein wenig Deine Hacker sind Allmighty Gods Halbwarheiten verbreitest: Ja sicher sind Hacker schon 1984 (+2 -2 Jahre) in das Pentagon eingedrungen. Die Frage ist nur wie tief. 
Übrigends: Die Udssr als es sie noch gab, hat trotzdem lieber auf Agenten gesetzt, die waren einfach effektiver und brachten bessere Ergebnisse. 


Fakt ist: Mit dem Authentificator hat mein Hilfsmittel, welches es für Hacker immer uninteressanter macht den Account zu hacken. Denn diese Hacker wollen ja nur max Gold von euren Charakteren bekommen mehr nicht. Der Aufwand steht einfach irgendwann in keinem Verhältnis zum Kosten/Nutzen/Aufwand

Das beste sind nämlich immer noch die Kombi: Sicheres PW das man nur selber kennt (auch keine besten Freunde, Brüder, Freundinnnen etc. ) , Autheficator, und Gehirn einschalten. 
99% der Gehackten Accounts haben mind. 1 von den 3 nicht ordentlich gemacht. 


Milkoh


----------



## Hunter_Inc (27. März 2010)

Find ich gut!

Wollte schon lange einen haben.
Konnte ich bis jetzt nur nicht umsetzen weil, ich nicht mit Kreditkarte bezahlen will/kann.

Also:Für Authenticator in Cata!


----------



## zaltim (27. März 2010)

hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narfmaster (27. März 2010)

Kovu schrieb:


> Ham die, die hier so toll rumflamen sie hätten es ja und jeder sollte es haben und wer es nicht hatt ist dumm mal über folgendes nachgedacht [...]



Klarer fall von Self-oWn...

naja... Btt:

Also son Ding hab ich noch nicht. Aber n Kumpel von mir hat sich einen zugelegt, seit sein Acc 2 Mal gehackt wurde... Seitdem nichts mehr... 

Ich sag mal: Schlecht ist es bestimmt nicht, aber nötig genau so wenig. Ergo: Gibts das Ding gratis mit dazu, sag ich nicht nein, aber mir einen anzuschaffen, ohne dass es Pflicht is mach ich nicht.

Und wie Nighttauren_Dun schon angesprochen hat: Die 10stellige Nummer kann man (vorrausgesetzt man ist halbwegs intelligent) abschreiben. Wenn man nen Zettel mit ner Zahlenkombi am Monitor kleben hat, wird wohl keiner denken, dass das Ding der Authenificatorcode ist. Oder auswendig lernen wäre auch ne Option. Mit ein bisschen Fantasie gibts genug Möglichkeiten, dafür zu sorgen, dass man von dem kleinen Stick unabhängig wird.

Zum Thema 100%ige Sicherheit. Die gibts. einfach Lankabel hinten abziehen, Festplatte formatieren und Rechner auslassen. Und schon ist dein Rechner 100% vor Viren, Trojanern und fiesen, bößen Hackern geschützt.


----------



## Selidia (27. März 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> 1. dann verlier ich auch mein iphone
> 2. dann is auch handy kaputt und ich ruf per festnetz blizz an
> 3. warum sollte ich? ich bin doch nicht dumm
> 4. Ja mein gott, was will man machen.
> ...




Bei solchen Antworten sieht man, dass du
1. Keine Ahnung hast
2. Dich nicht des Besseren belehren lassen willst
3. Gehackt wurdest, den Authenticator seitdem hast und ihn deswegen so vergötterst


----------



## fabdiem (27. März 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> es gibt keine Hacks, nur dummheit und shclechtes surfverhalten



lol, meinst du also wir sind selbst schuld wenn wir gehackt werden? ich denke nicht
die hacker tragen immer noch die schuld und werden sie immer tragen

verwechsel die dinge nicht!


----------



## Webo (27. März 2010)

Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten einen Authenticator und ich kann nur sagen: Jeder sollte so etwas haben. Von daher kann ich diese Idee nur unterstützen.


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2010)

Was soll an der "Pflicht" so schlimm sein man bekommt einen gratis Schutz für den Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (27. März 2010)

Ich finds lächerlich. Ich hab ein gekauftes Anti Viren Programm und achte drauf auf welche Seiten ich gehe. Was soll ich also mit so nem Authi wenn ich auf meinen Rechner aufpasse?
Ich spiele seit 5 Jahren und ich habe mich während der 5 Jahren spielzeit 2 Jahre lang in einem Internet Cafe eingeloggt und ich habe noch NIE Fake Mails von "Blizzard" bekommen oder bin jemals gehackt worden.

Wenn man aufpasst ist das Ding reine Geldverschwendung und 7€ für so ein bisschen Plastik das mir ein paar Codes anzeigt find ich irgendwie Sinnlos


----------



## Throgan (27. März 2010)

is doch alt die Meldung =)

Ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn bei Cata gleich nen Authi mit drin is....

Wenn ich ne Kreditkarte hätte, wäre ich auch schon längst "stolzer" besitzer =) Und Ebay is mir zu teuer^^


----------



## Grakuhl (27. März 2010)

ich finds ehrlich gesagt schwachsinn... -.-
wer ein bischen darauf aufpasst auf welchen seiten er surft und diese fake mails nicht beantwortet kann schon recht sicher sein das sein acc nicht so schnell gehackt wird.
Und wie man ja gerade erst gehört hat ist es inzwischen auch möglich acc's mit authenticator zu hacken... von daher sind acc's mit auch nicht viel sicherer als ohne -.-


----------



## Lari (27. März 2010)

Grakuhl schrieb:


> ich finds ehrlich gesagt schwachsinn... -.-
> wer ein bischen darauf aufpasst auf welchen seiten er surft und diese fake mails nicht beantwortet kann schon recht sicher sein das sein acc nicht so schnell gehackt wird.
> Und wie man ja gerade erst gehört hat ist es inzwischen auch möglich acc's mit authenticator zu hacken... von daher sind acc's mit auch nicht viel sicherer als ohne -.-



Blödsinn. Ja, es gibt einen Trojaner, der auch Accounts mit Authenticator hackt. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, genau diesen Trojaner abzubekommen, im Gegensatz zu einem Keylogger, ist so verschwindend gering...

Ich habe schon länger einen Authenticator, wurde auch noch nie gehackt. Ich surfe auf allen erdenklichen Internetseiten, lasse da keine besondere Vorsicht walten. Wobei ich natürlich nicht auf Phishing oder dergleichen reagiere oder reinfallen würde. Der Authenticator ist definitiv kein Schwachsinn, er ist bisher ein optionales Angebot, umd ie Sicherheit des eigenen Accounts zu erhöhen. Wer dies bestreitet, dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen.

Sollte er zur Pflicht werden dann ist es eben so. Aber dann wird er höchstwahrscheinlich bei Cataclysm beiliegen.
Ich glaube da aber nicht dran.


----------



## Anburak-G (27. März 2010)

Geschenktem Gaul und so^^

Also ich sag nich nein wenn einer dabeiliegen sollte, auch wenn ich bisher sicher war/fühlte


----------



## Talismaniac (27. März 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Bei solchen Antworten sieht man, dass du
> 1. Keine Ahnung hast
> 2. Dich nicht des Besseren belehren lassen willst



?!


----------



## NarYethz (27. März 2010)

bin ich ganz klar dagegen, denn wenn alle nen authenticator haben, dann spezialisieren sich die hacker eben auf fake-sites, die den authenticator praktisch dann umgehen..
wenn es aber nur ein gewisser prozentsatz hat und es leute noch ohne gibt, die viel leichter zu hacken sind, dann werden die hacker wahrscheinlich eher auf diese abzieln, weil es wesentlich leichter is ^-^
so zumindest meine these^^
mfg


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. März 2010)

1. *NICHT *mit abgeschaltetem Hirn am PC rumsurfen
2. Eine *IMMER *aktuelle Firewall + Anti-Virus-Proggi
3. Ein *SICHERES *Passwort (zahlen + Buchstaben + zeichen in groß- & kleinschreibung)
4. Passwort im Handy unter "*Frauenarzt*" speichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kann man sich den Authi sparen... 
Aber wenn Blizz das eh jedem aufzwingt, ham die bestimmt noch was anderes vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (achtung Illuminaten)


----------



## Dragaron (27. März 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Wenn man aufpasst ist das Ding reine Geldverschwendung und 7€ für so ein bisschen Plastik das mir ein paar Codes anzeigt find ich irgendwie Sinnlos



Das sagen alle, bis sie das erste Mal gehackt wurden.

Also wer sich den Authenticator für Handy holt zahlt ja nur einige Cent. Und das Handy hat man immer dabei. Und sollte man es verlieren kann man den Authenticator mit der Geheimfrage auch wieder aus dem battle.net Acc entfernen und solange bis mam einen neuen hat spielen.

Die neuen Ideen den Hacker sind oft so ausgefeilt, dass niemand hier so tun sollte als wär er immer sicher. Daher finde ich die Eingabe von 8 Zahlen sollte nicht das Argument sein ihn nicht zu haben.


----------



## Bighorn (27. März 2010)

Hab ich schon lange.
Auf Dauer dürfte es für Blizz billiger sein/werden das Teil zur Pflicht werden zu lassen und ihn mit cata mit zu liefern, als im Dauereinsatz irgendwelche gehackten Chars wieder herstellen zu müssen.

Kommen noch die Kasper hinzu die aus dem ersten mal nichts gelernt haben und sich ein zweites oder drittes mal den Char leer räumen lassen.


----------



## Vicell (27. März 2010)

Würds begrüßen =)


----------



## TheGui (27. März 2010)

Is es Gratis... super

is es net gratis ... Pfui!

ich kann ja auch net hergehen und sagen... So nen iPhone is Pflicht um sich in WoW einlogen zu können! .. Kaufen must den selbst!


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Wenn ich den Gratis zu Cataclysm bekomm ist es mir recht aber ich gebe kein Geld dafür aus.


----------



## Eox (27. März 2010)

Also ich hab auch so ein Ding und da man da auch automatisch ein Pet bekommt, finde ich das super.
Andere zahlen für ein Pet 10€ und bekommen dann nur das Pet.


----------



## Cold Play (27. März 2010)

kann an der umfrage nicht teilnehmen =( 

zum thema ich hab das teil für das handy (50 cent und die hat ja wohl jeder, kann man auch per paypal zahlen) und es ist immer etwas sicherer als ohne. 

ich fänd die pflicht gut, aber dafür müsste dann auch jedem spiel entweder ein code bei liegen das man ein programm fürs handy downloaden kann oder halt das gerät selbst. es ist weniger arbeit für blizz und weniger stress für euch wenn ihr gehackt werdet. (ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine^^)

mfg

CP


----------



## Krshna (27. März 2010)

#doppelpost


----------



## Krshna (27. März 2010)

Das Benutzen des Authentifikators hat seine Berechtigung, dazu gezwungen werden sollte allerdings niemand.

Offtopic: http://www.heise.de/...-an-963570.html (Da wundert mich nicht mehr, dass so viele Leute "gehackt" werden.


----------



## rhams (27. März 2010)

Also ich hab auch einen nachdem mein Acc. gehackt wurde.

Fänd ich nur blöd wenn ich den dann noch einmal bezahlen müsste.


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Rethelion (27. März 2010)

Ich bin gegen eine Pflicht, ganz einfach weil ich zu faul bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte die kostenlose Version auf meinem Iphone, aber dann war das Iphone mal im Keller oder im Auto und mir war es zu anstrengend jedesmal aufzustehen und erstmal das Iphone zu suchen. 
Und sollte ich wirklich einmal einen Trojaner auf meinem PC haben, dann hätte ich größere Sorgen als ein paar gestohlene Goldstücke.


----------



## dudubaum (27. März 2010)

Ihr könnt doch auch einfach euer Handy/ipod nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. März 2010)

Wenn das Teil gratis beiliegt - finde ich ok ...


----------



## Daryst (27. März 2010)

Hab nix gegen Pflicht, aber nur wenns gratis ist, brauchte das ding noch nie.Will auch mal so ne spam mail haben, in der im schlechten Englisch erklärt wird, das sie meine Daten wollen sonst ACC weg...hatte noch nie so eine.

MfG

PS: Finde das teil trotzdem i-wie überflüssig xD


----------



## Zodttd (27. März 2010)

Wär nichts für mich, einmal verloren und ich komm nichtmehr rein..

Also hätte ich 2 Tage Spaß an Cataclysm und dann dürfte ich mir einen neuen Account zulegen...


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2010)

Herzloichen Glückwunsch, da ist ja jemand total Aktuell.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/140322-umfrage-blizzard-authenticator-bald-pflicht-fur-alle-wow-spieler


----------



## Kementari (27. März 2010)

also ein freund von mir wurde trotz auth gehackt. wenn man sich den richtigen trojaner einfängt, ist das leider kein thema. und diesen trojaner bekommt man über facebook und ganz ähnliche "vernünftige" seiten, also nicht unbedingt nur zwielichtige pornoseiten^^ ich hab den auth trotzdem weil er den acc auf jeden fall seeeeeehr viel sicherer macht. ohne auth brauch nur irgendwer mal euer passwort abfangen und kann sich mitten in der nacht einloggen. mit dem auth muß das innerhalb von 30sek passieren weil der code solange gültig ist und dadurch ist es viel schwieriger. und es fällt viel schneller auf! erstens mal demjenigen selber weil er ja nicht mehr ins spiel kommt und uns ist es sofort aufgefallen weil der hacker sich durch die chars geloggt hat ohne zu antworten (nachts ist die wahrscheinlichkeit ja geringer dass viele leute in der gilde on sind). sprich wir konnten sofort den GM informieren und mein freund konnte das passwort direkt ändern und den hacker so rausschmeißen, sodass er nur einen char leerräumen konnte. seitdem haben wir immer die geheimfrage mit antwort griffbereit, weil damit kann man den hacker sehr schnell wieder aus dem system werfen und dank auth merkt man es dann auch wirklich schnell^^
am sichersten wäre es einen pc fürs spielen und einen für den rest zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pflicht find ich ehrlich gesagt unsinnig. soll jeder selber entscheiden. wenn das einer net will, bitte schön^^ ist ja nach wie vor immer noch nur ein spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2010)

Also erstmal finde ich den Topictitel schonmal sehr irreführend
(wahrscheinlich beabsichtigt, da sonst keiner auf dieses ausgelutschte Thema klicken würde).

Wenn Blizzard es zur Pflicht machen will bitte - aber dann gratis zu Cata mitliefern.
Ansonsten bin ich dagegen.
In all den Jahren wurde ich noch nie gehackt, bekam irgendwelche Betrugsmails etc.
Ich brauchte das Teil bisher nicht und es ist für mich auch nicht zwingend erforderlich.

Manche meinen, sie wären durch das Teil ja nun so abgesichert -
surfen aber dennoch querbeet durch's Internet ohne aufzupassen, packen sich 2 Virenscanner auf den PC und und und ...
Da bin ich lieber vorsichtiger und brauche nicht unzählige Hard/Software um sicher zu sein.
Gerade bei diesem Teil bin ich nach wie vor der Ansicht, daß hier vorwiegend eine absolute Sicherheit nur vorgegaukelt wird.

greetz


----------



## Meeragus (27. März 2010)

naja hab schon einen, aber finde es sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein ob er einen möchte oder nicht. Meiner Meinung nach nur ein Gerücht das es Pflicht wird...


----------



## GreyBear (27. März 2010)

hab des teil schon hier zuhause liegen muss nur mein alten *gehackten* account weider bekommen xD ^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (27. März 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Wär nichts für mich, einmal verloren und ich komm nichtmehr rein..
> 
> Also hätte ich 2 Tage Spaß an Cataclysm und dann dürfte ich mir einen neuen Account zulegen...



Warum? Gibts bei dir kein Telefon mit dem du beim Support anrufen könntest? Oder gehört dir der Account nicht selbst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Powerflower (27. März 2010)

OH GOTT ICH BEKOMM NIT DER ERWEITERUNG NEN Authenticator WIE SCHLIMM DIE WELT GEHT UNTER!!!!111
kurz gesagt mann kann auch über alles whinen... das ding kostet kaum geld und das ist es wert! aber es gibt halt wie immer leute die immer an änderungen meckern... oder welche die: "hauptsache gemeckert" denken
nicht anstellen es ist nunmal so das das ding wirklich schützt billig ist leicht zu verstehen da kaum aufwand und es geld spart... das könnte dann dazu führen das WoW weniger im monat kostet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (27. März 2010)

Ich befürworte es, das der Authenticator Pflicht wird! Warum? Nun.... der Authenticator erhöht einfach die Sicherheit.... punkt, aus, ende.


----------



## LiamProd (27. März 2010)

Ich wüsste nicht wozu ich so einen Authenticator bräuchte, in meiner gesammten Spielzeit ( 5 Jahre ) hab ich nie Probleme gehabt mit irgendwelchen Hacks oder sonstigen versuchen meinen Account auszuspähen. toi toi toi
Ich vertrete selber die Aussage, sage niemals Nie! Aber:

Solange man nicht blindlinks auf irgendwelchen dubiosen Links, die einem das blaue vom Himmel versprechen, seine Daten eingibt und stets seine Sicherheitsprogramme aktuell hat, braucht man nichts zu befürchten.

Das Passwort könnte man auch ab und zu ändern.


----------



## Scythe86 (27. März 2010)

Wäre auch stark dafür, dass der Authenticator Pflicht wird. Einfach weil dann Power-Leveling durch Dritte schon mal wegfällt und auch der Goldhandel erschwert würde. Außerdem ist die Gefahr, dass jmd. gehackt wird deutlich geringer (auch wenn immer noch ein deutlich geringeres Rest-Risiko bleibt..). Außerden kann man Blizzard keine Geldschneiderei mit den Dingern vorwerfen, da man den Authenticator ja auch für Mobiltelefone u.Ä. völlig kostenlos bekommt und wenn er umsonst kommt, dann kann sich wohl niemand beklagen. Dann hat der Support u.U. auch etwas mehr Zeit für andere Angelegenheiten als gehackte Accounts etc.


----------



## cass (27. März 2010)

Zu _"auch mit dem Authenticator kann man gehackt werden"_:
Garantien gibt's keine, aber das Argument zieht trotzdem nicht - dazu ein Vergleich mim Autofahren:

mit Authenticator entspräche mit Sicherheitsgurt und Airbag
ohne Authenticator = ohne Sicherheitsgurt/Airbag
Trotzdem habe ich mir bisher keinen zugelgt, da ich recht häufig Verbindungsabbrüche bekomme und wenn ich dann mal "in fight" rausfliege und außer PW erstmal noch den Code eintippen muss... dann rockt das iwie nich so ^^


----------



## Salona (27. März 2010)

ich finds nicht ok, dass man dazu gezwungen werden würde, wenn jemand es will kann er es freiwillig kaufen


----------



## DreiHaare (27. März 2010)

Ein erwachsener Spieler in unserer Gilde hat vorletzte Woche eine Phishing-Mail bekommen und tatsächlich auch darauf geantwortet. Sein Account war weg, die Bank danach etwas leerer, alles wurde wiederhergestellt. Ich hätte es nie für möglich gehalten, dass dieser Spieler auf so einen Mist reinfällt. Er hat sich danach sofort den Authenticator für sein Handy geholt.
Diese Für und Wider Diskussion ist doch schwachsinnig. Man zahlt für die Firewall, man zahlt für ein Antivirenprogramm...man zahlt auch an anderer Stelle für Sicherheit. Warum also sollte man nicht 6 Euronen ausgeben, um der eigenen Dummheit vorzubeugen?


----------



## Porthos (27. März 2010)

wozu ich brauch so ein Teil nicht .

Spiele seid über 5 Jahren Wow hatte weder nen Acc hack noch irgendwelche falsche Mails bekommen.

Die Spieler die gehackt werden sind einfach mal selber schuld und zu dumm für I-net.

Und kommt mir nicht mit ich habe nie was falsch gemacht ,war auf keiner falschen Seite , Schwachsinn.


----------



## Frostbitten (27. März 2010)

ich finds in ordnung solange das ding bei cataclysm für keinen aufpreis dabei ist.


----------



## schäubli (27. März 2010)

War doch irgendwie klar das das kommt daher






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IPG8vvljEeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Martok (27. März 2010)

gar keine dumme idee.

wenn es nichts mehr kostet

also 35,-- für cata plus so nen dongle is ok


----------



## Korgor (27. März 2010)

Brauche den Scheiss nicht.
Wenn ich mal n DC mitten im Raid hab muss ich erst so n scheiss Code eingeben?!
Mein Passwort ist schon lange genug.
Bis ich dort drinne bin, ist der ganze Raid down.


----------



## Ilunadin (27. März 2010)

Sowas würde mich nur nerven,wenn ich Accoutns handeln würde...so ists ja ok


----------



## Heronimo (27. März 2010)

Der Spieler soll für die Sicherheit eines Spielaccounts extra Zahlen, obwohl der Hersteller des Spieles in der Pflicht steht, diese zu Gewehrleisten?
Wenn ich da schon auf der ersten Seite des Thread's mehrere stolz sagen höre, "hab ich schon lange" kann ich mir nur an den Kopf greifen.

Sowas gibts auch nur in Verbindung von Blizzard und der teilweise sehr naiven Community.


MfG, Hero.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (27. März 2010)

Ist ne Super idee dann können sich GM´s endlich mal um den Support kümmern,anstatt sich um Gehackte ACC´s zukümmern.
Nur haben die Besitzer die schon einen Haben dann 2 von den teil??
Ich wäre dafür das die leute die schon einen Haben falls Cata 35 euro mit dem  mit Authenticator kommen sollte.Das man 7 euro weiniger zahlt.
Währe doof 2 zuhaben.


----------



## Mikell (27. März 2010)

Ich wette, sowie das Ding zur Pflicht wird, wird es sehr schnell die ersten *wuhuwurdegehax0rt* Beiträge geben.

Ich stell mirs Bildlich vor:
Klein Hein hat einen Authi, er öffnet eine "verdächtige" Email...bewusst...denn er hat ja DEN Authenticator!. Natürlich drück er auf den Link.....und wedelt dabei mit seinem KernhundAuthenticator singend vorm Monitor rumm: Älläbätsch ihr könnt mir nix.

Derzeit hat ein Account wahrlich mehrere Angriffsmöglichkeiten, und doch mündet alles im "Passwort", sprich alle Veruche sind dafür da, um ans Passwort zu kommen.
Der Authenticator erschwert dies nur durch seine Zahlenfolge, die nicht gleich bleibt.

Das er zusätzliche Sicherheit bietet, stimmt. Zu knaken ist der Authenticator aber ebenfalls und zwar ähnlich wie das normale PW....durch einwirkungen die der Spieler zulässt.

Theoretisch könnte man "Sicherheit" weiter vorran treiben: Man füllt in seinem Account einen fragebogen aus: name der Mutter/Vater/XXX wies bei "Geheimfragen" so standart ist, und WoW/B-Net fragen immer nach einer Antwort....kommt Sicherheitstechnisch ähnlich hoch wie der Authenticator.

Doch...wo will man aufhöhren?


----------



## BlizzLord (27. März 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> wozu ich brauch so ein Teil nicht .
> 
> Spiele seid über 5 Jahren Wow hatte weder nen Acc hack noch irgendwelche falsche Mails bekommen.
> 
> ...



Seit mit seid vertauschen und andere als dumm bezeichnen das hat man gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem "zu dumm für DAS Internet"

Und gegen Fake Mails kann man auch nichts machen.
Die werden per Programm zufällig "erraten".



Mikell schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte man "Sicherheit" weiter vorran treiben: Man füllt in seinem Account einen fragebogen aus: name der Mutter/Vater/XXX wies bei "Geheimfragen" so standart ist, und WoW/B-Net fragen immer nach einer Antwort....kommt Sicherheitstechnisch ähnlich hoch wie der Authenticator.



Keylogger können auch das mit verfolgen.


----------



## Männchen (27. März 2010)

Wollte auch längst einen bestellen, aber die Versandkosten fand ich pervers hoch im Verhältnis zum Preis des A.
Wenn dieser der Cata Packung beiliegt finde ich das klasse.


----------



## Irata1959a (27. März 2010)

Ohne würde ich längst nicht mehr spielen , denn ich möchte nicht nocheinmal mit "nacktem" char in if stehen .


----------



## WeRkO (27. März 2010)

Ist schon eigenartig. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Keyloggern oder ähnlichem und habe keinen Authenticator. Diese lustigen Spam Mails kriege ich auch, aber nur auf die email Addresse mit der ich auch bei z.B. Buffed.de registriert bin, auf meine B-Net Acc Email kriege ich nichts an Spam. Den Authenticator hatte ich ne Zeit lang aufm iPod, wurde mir dann aber zu lästig, und ich halt's auch nicht wirklich für nötig.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (27. März 2010)

Narfmaster schrieb:


> Und wie Nighttauren_Dun schon angesprochen hat: Die 10stellige Nummer kann man (vorrausgesetzt man ist halbwegs intelligent) abschreiben. Wenn man nen Zettel mit ner Zahlenkombi am Monitor kleben hat, wird wohl keiner denken, dass das Ding der Authenificatorcode ist. Oder auswendig lernen wäre auch ne Option. Mit ein bisschen Fantasie gibts genug Möglichkeiten, dafür zu sorgen, dass man von dem kleinen Stick unabhängig wird.



der authenticator erzeugt eine zufällige zahlenkombi die sich aller ~30sek ändert, bis du es aufgeschrieben hast ist es eine andere :>


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (27. März 2010)

Hatte auch länger überlegt ihn mir zu holen. 
Als ich mir dann aber nen IPod Touch geholt hatte hab ichs mir darauf gleich geladen, ist ja gratis da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also meckert mal nicht rum wegen 5 € oder so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist schon wesentlich sicherer so.

Edit: Ihr bezahlt monatlich ~13&#8364; im Monat für WoW, das sind ~156&#8364; im Jahr, da werden EINMALING 5-10&#8364; ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein, oder wollt ihr das nach mehreren Jahren bezahlen alles weg ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG
Pala


----------



## Flixl (27. März 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Naldina (27. März 2010)

still unhacked since 5 years without authenticator!


----------



## Magickevin (27. März 2010)

Heronimo schrieb:


> Der Spieler soll für die Sicherheit eines Spielaccounts extra Zahlen, obwohl der Hersteller des Spieles in der Pflicht steht, diese zu Gewehrleisten?
> Wenn ich da schon auf der ersten Seite des Thread's mehrere stolz sagen höre, "hab ich schon lange" kann ich mir nur an den Kopf greifen.
> 
> Sowas gibts auch nur in Verbindung von Blizzard und der teilweise sehr naiven Community.
> ...



Was kann man dazu noch sagen ausser /sign

Achja die die es unbedingt brauchen geht zu den Blizz Fanboy deines Vertrauens der hat bestimmt genug von den Dingern....

Wieso sollte mir etwas aufgezwungen was ich nicht im entferntesten Brauche.


----------



## DreiHaare (27. März 2010)

Heronimo schrieb:


> Der Spieler soll für die Sicherheit eines Spielaccounts extra Zahlen, obwohl der Hersteller des Spieles in der Pflicht steht, diese zu Gewehrleisten?
> Wenn ich da schon auf der ersten Seite des Thread's mehrere stolz sagen höre, "hab ich schon lange" kann ich mir nur an den Kopf greifen.
> 
> Sowas gibts auch nur in Verbindung von Blizzard und der teilweise sehr naiven Community.
> ...



Was bist du denn für´n Heini? Ist dein Windows etwa geschützt, weil der Hersteller dafür sorgen müsste?
Für Sicherheit auf deinem PC musst du schon selbst sorgen, das kann dir keiner abnehmen. Außerdem musst du Heinz doch gar nicht für die Software-Version zahlen.

Bei Aussagen wie der deinen wird mir aber ganz deutlich bewusst, wessen Geistes Kinder sich diese Trojaner einfangen.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. März 2010)

Also ich brauche den Authenticator nicht. Wer einigermaßen mit seinen Rechner umgehen kann und eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lässt dem passiert auch so gut wie nichts.
Die Absicht ihn zur Pflicht zu machen, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Manche die das Ding haben, sagen sich dann: Naja jetzt brauche ich ja nicht mehr auf Viren und Trojaner achten, also was soll mir schon passieren? 
Dabei sind dann viele, denen es gar nicht mal interessiert, warum sie diese Viren und Trojaner auf dem Rechner haben und gehen viel zu sorglos damit um. Und mittlerweile ist ja nun auch erwiesen, dass der Authenticator auch keine 100%tige Sicherheit bietet. Also was soll das Ding dann noch? 



Heronimo schrieb:


> Der Spieler soll für die Sicherheit eines Spielaccounts extra Zahlen, obwohl der Hersteller des Spieles in der Pflicht steht, diese zu Gewehrleisten?


Irrtum, du bist für die Sicherheit deines Accounts veranwortlich. Schliesslich handelt es sich ja bei den Accountklaus um Trojaner die auf deinen Rechner sind. Oder ist vielleicht auch ein Autohersteller dafür verantwortlich, wenn du dein Auto nicht abschliesst und es geklaut wird?


----------



## Trockenbrot (27. März 2010)

Was hier wieder los is, is reine Gerüchteküche und leicht reizbare Gemüter die sich gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen.
Jetzt mal wieder ruhig Blut Leute! Es gibt absolut keinen Grund hier rum zu zicken. ;-)

Ob der Authi pflicht wird oder nicht, is doch völlig egal!
Wenn er es wird, kann Blizzard nur einen sauberen Weg gehen. Wenn Sie ihn kostenlos anbieten, werden alle die das Ding gekauft haben sauer. (Ich glaub das es sogar verrückte gibt die dann die paar € einklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Lösungsvorschlag: X Tage Gutschrift aufs Spielerkonto für alle die den Authi vor Tag X registriert haben.
Wenn er was kostet, dann ist das eben so! Steht jedem frei mit WoW aufzuhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich halt mal Fest:
Gruppe A:
- ist überzeugt vom Sinn des Authenticators.
-- Hier finden sich sowohl iPhone Benutzer, Schlüsselanhängerträger die den Authenticator einsetzen und damit positive erfahrungen gemacht haben.
-- sowie Leute die den Authi noch nicht haben, aber ihn nutzen würden. (spätestens wenn sie mal Pech mit Account-Hacking hatten)

Gruppe B:
- ist gegen den Authenticator.
-- zum Teil weil Sie die Funktion des Authenticators einfach nur umständlich finden.
-- zum Teil weil Sie garnicht den technischen Hintergrund verstehen. (Und in besonders schweren Fällen, das nicht einmal verstehen wollen!)
-- zum Teil weil Sie von den ganzen -falsch formulierten, bzw. unvollständig recharchierten- News total eingeschüchtert sind und garnichts mehr glauben wollen.

Gruppe C:
- ist die Diskusion eigentlich egal und will nur sein Senf dazu geben um evtl. den Flame zu schüren oder ersticken. (Ja dazu gehöre ich wohl dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gruppe A wird NIEMALS alle von Gruppe B vom Sinn des Authenticators überzeugen können.
Gruppe B widerum wird nie jemand von Gruppe A bekehren können.
Gruppe C liefert immer wieder Brennstoff oder Feuerlöscher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also kann man die ganze Diskusion entweder beenden, oder in die Richtung "Überzeug mich! Aber bitte Sachlich!" lenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (27. März 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also ich brauche den Authenticator nicht. Wer einigermaßen mit seinen Rechner umgehen kann und eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lässt dem passiert auch so gut wie nichts.
> Die Absicht ihn zur Pflicht zu machen, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Manche die das Ding haben, sagen sich dann: Naja jetzt brauche ich ja nicht mehr auf Viren und Trojaner achten, also was soll mir schon passieren?
> Dabei sind dann viele, denen es gar nicht mal interessiert, warum sie diese Viren und Trojaner auf dem Rechner haben und gehen viel zu sorglos damit um. Und mittlerweile ist ja nun auch erwiesen, dass der Authenticator auch keine 100%tige Sicherheit bietet. Also was soll das Ding dann noch?



So sehe ich das auch. Da werden dem Keylogger die Logindaten samt Authenticatorcode frei Haus geliefert, dann sind die Leute genauso dran wie die, welche keinen Authenticator haben aber trotzdem alles auf ihren PC rauf lassen. Wer seinen PC bestmöglichst schützt kommt auch ohne aus.


----------



## koolt (27. März 2010)

Da fehlt die Option "Mir doch egal, solang ichs nicht bezahlen muss".


----------



## Xerom (27. März 2010)

Was hier so zu lesen ist davon bekomme ich brennende Augen und kann nur den Kopf schütteln.

Mein System ist sicher brauche ich nicht! Ist das so? Garantien? Wenn ja welche? Securitysoftware? 
KEINER kann das sagen das sein System sicher ist auch nicht wenn er die neuste und beste Software Installiert hat. Egal wie vorsichtig er ist. keylogger etc können schon drauf da reicht das bloße verbunden sein mit dem router der die I-Net verbindung herstellt.
Wer sagt einem das man die beste software hat? Chip? PC Welt etc.? Ein Freund weil er es auch hat? lol

Blizzard bietet ein Sicherheitszusatz an der sich unter anderem bei Firmen die mit Hochempfindlichen Dingen umgehen erprobt und benutzt wird und das hat sich bewährt bis jetzt.
Alles was von Menschen geschaffen wird kann auch von Menschen wieder zerstört ( gehackt) werden das mal so als Hausnummer.
Und Blizzard hat sich einn Scheiß um euren Zugang auf eurem Rechner zu kümmern ihre server und Daten müssen sicher sein und da kann niemand meckern weil wenn gehackt wird sind es User.

Es ist alles freiwillig niemand wird gezwungen aber wenn ich ne Firma habe und biete den Kunden was an was sicherer ist und er nimmt es nicht an ist es seine Sache aber wenn er dann doch mal geknackt wurde braucht er nicht kommen und rumheulen buhu mein Gold buhu meine Items will wiederhaben.

Er würde von mir den Acc freigeschaltet bekommen und ich würde ihm noch viel spass wünschen beim zusammenfarmen der Items und Goldes, weil selbst Schuld hätte er nen Authentifikator gehabt hätte er es bekommen.Und ich hätte Beweißpflicht.
Und drohen er kündigt Acc? Von mir aus.


----------



## Rabaz (27. März 2010)

Die gleiche Umfrage läuft hier seit 2 Monaten, nur unter passendem Titel, und ist zugunsten dieser hier geschlossen worden. Muss ich das verstehen ?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. März 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Da werden dem Keylogger die Logindaten samt Authenticatorcode frei Haus geliefert, dann sind die Leute genauso dran wie die, welche keinen Authenticator haben aber trotzdem alles auf ihren PC rauf lassen. Wer seinen PC bestmöglichst schützt kommt auch ohne aus.



Und das bringt dann was? sobald du den code eingegeben und bestätigt hast ist er ungültig.. da kann der code schon 5 sekunden später beim hacker sein, er wird ihn nicht benutzen können weil du ihn schon benutzt hast um dich einzuloggen.. ist wie ne TAN beim online banking.. die ist danach auch nicht mehr gültig. ( Gerade selbst ausprobiert.. gewartet bis eine frische Zahl auf dem Authenticator steht, eingeloggt, zurück zum login screen, daten neu eingegeben und wurde nicht rein gelassen.. authenticator code stand noch der gleiche auf dem display.. geschehen innerhalb von 10 sekunden, also authenticator code noch nicht verfallen)

Und bevor du das argument bringst, dass sowas schon vorgekommen ist... das war wie hier im thread nachzulesen genau 1 Fall bei dem es so war, und es ist nicht sicher ob derAccountbesitzer nicht mitgeholfen hat um eine News zu kreieren von wegen "hack trotz authenticator".. die anderen hacks wo leute nen authenticator hatten waren auf MENSCHLICHES versagen zurückzuführen (Kundendienst hatte den authenticator per Hand entfernt und der "hacker" hatte dann freien Zugang ohne authenticator codes eingeben zu müssen.


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2010)

Alles, was ein Mensch erschafft - hier eine Codegenerierung zur Sicherheit - 
kann logischerweise auch wieder von Menschen geknackt werden ... fakt.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Wer was anderes glaubt ist imo einfach nur naiv!

Und bei dem Spieler, bei dem der Account dennoch gehackt wurde -
wurde per Zwischenschaltung einer bestimmten dll der Code zwischen User und Blizzard abgefangen.

Wie sicher das Teil wirklich ist, hängt davon ab, wie genau es arbeitet - welchen Algorhytmus es verwendet.
Firmen benutzen einen sehr komplizierten Algorhytmus.
Welchen Algorhytmus Blizzard verwendet ... wer weiß das schon ...


----------



## Flowersun (27. März 2010)

Ist euch nicht aufgefallen dass erst seit dem Einführen von Battel.net und dem Authenticator die Acc-Hack Rate enorm in die Höhe schoss? Da muss was faul sein. Ich hol mir den nicht. Is für mich reine Geldverschwendung


----------



## Malabam (27. März 2010)

Also ich finde ihn nicht so notwendig, aber als ich letzte woche drauf kam das ich ihn mit dem iphone kostenlos bekomme, hab ich mir das app einfach mal geladen.
Sollangs nichts kostet find ichs jut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddits (28. März 2010)

Gratis is ne gute Idee. Pflicht is ne schlechte Idee. Egal was kommt, son authi hol ich mir nicht. Flamed mich ruhig zu, aber ich sehe einfach keinen Bedarf. Und wenn schon, dann besteht halt ein minimales Risiko das mein Account gehackt wird. Was ist schon 100% sicher? Was daraus wieder fürn Hype gemacht wird. Ich meine mal im Ernst. Lauft ihr mit nem Rückenprotector, nem Helm und ner kugelsicheren Weste herum? Am besten noch ne Gasmaske, der nächste Giftgasanschlag scheint umglaublich nah. Und ihr wollt mir jetzt nicht sagen das euch euer Acc wichtiger ist als euer Leben...

Achso ja ich bin Übrigens Gruppe C
wobei eigentlich auch n bisl B


----------



## The Paladin (28. März 2010)

Ich habe keinen Authenticator.

Grund: Habe kein eigenes Bank-Konto und kann ihn mir nicht bestellen.

Ich würde es besser finden wenn der Authenticator in Geschäften erhältlich wäre, falls er es ist würde ich gerne wissen wo.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (28. März 2010)

Ich brauch den Mist nicht, weil:

- jede mailanhänge nicht vom Server geladen werden
- ich jedes addon mit kis2010 überprüfe
- seit ich kis2010 habe, noch NIE Probleme mit Viren hatte
- ich weiterhin einen Router mit Hardwarefirewall habe
- ich weis, wie man sich im inet bewegt!

Wenn der mist kostenlos seien wird, ok. Sonst kann's blizz
vergessen. Kann es seien, das sie wieder mal etwas xtra verdienen wollen?


----------



## Lycidia (28. März 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Hatte auch länger überlegt ihn mir zu holen.
> Als ich mir dann aber nen IPod Touch geholt hatte hab ichs mir darauf gleich geladen, ist ja gratis da
> 
> 
> ...




Den letzten Satz (das Ende) hab ich nicht ganz verstanden.

Aber sehen wir es mal so: Ich kenne Leute deren Acc mehrfach gehackt wurde. Alles leergeräumt. Und...Blizz hat immer schön alles wieder hergestellt.

Sowas kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. Bei einem Hack - gut. Bei mehrfach Hacks (auch noch kurz hintereinander) würde ich da nix mehr wieder herstellen. Diese Leute bräuchten dann den Authenticator dringend. Ich spiel jetzt auch schon seit mehreren Jahren, hatte nie nen Hack werde aber von angeblichen wichten Mails von Blizz überschüttet. 

Aber ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich den anderen - gehackten - Leuten überlegen bin. Ich bin einfach nur vorsichtig.

Und zu dem Vorposter der u. a. Facebook als "vernünftige" Seite bezeichnet...sorry - aber dafür verdienste schon nen Klaps aufn Po 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich meine das nicht bzgl. der Seite an sich, sondern bzgl. des Sicherheitsrisikos.


----------



## LaVerne (28. März 2010)

Trockenbrot schrieb:


> Gruppe C:
> - ist die Diskusion eigentlich egal und will nur sein Senf dazu geben um evtl. den Flame zu schüren oder ersticken. (Ja dazu gehöre ich wohl dann auch
> 
> 
> ...



Das merkt man! Du hast nämlich wenig Ahnung vom Authi und seinen Bezugsquellen. Du hast die Handy-Funktion vergessen, die umständlich, langsam und im Raid ein echtes Ärgernis ist, wenn man gerade mal rausfliegt.



> Also kann man die ganze Diskusion entweder beenden, oder in die Richtung "Überzeug mich! Aber bitte Sachlich!" lenken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huch! Komm mir nicht mit "sachlich"! Da würden ja 99,99 % der Threads nicht mal eine Antwort bekommen!

Zum Authi (und das wäre mir fast eine Umfrage wert: Ja, ich hab ihn! Nein, ich wurde nie vorher "gehackt"!):

Für den umsichtigen Computer-Benutzer ist er unnütz; sogar eine Bremse.
Für den "Wildclicker", der dauernd "gehackt" wurde, wird sich in Zukunft keine Änderung ergeben, weil auch die "Hacker" nicht schlafen (Keylogger hebeln eben jedes System aus).

Sicherheitsvorkehrungen wird immer noch jeder User selbst treffen müssen, um Keylogger-Attacken zu vermeiden, gegen die auch ein Authi nicht schützt! In Zukunft dumm jedes Ding aus dem "Torrent" downloaden bzw. jeden "NoCD"-Crack installieren wird auch weiterhin zum Verlust des WoW-Accounts führen! Auch eine Sicherheitslücke im Java-Script kann nur umgangen werden, indem man jegliches Java-Script für seinen Browser deaktiviert!


----------



## ithnur (28. März 2010)

frau:"Is nich euer ernst, oder?"
typ:"was denn?"
frau:"der stinkt"



btt: ich wollt mir einen holen, aber dann kam ja diese krise, dass es trotzdem accounthacks gibt und das hat mich dann wieder abgeschreckt.
ich bin zur zeit am überlegen, ob es der bringt.


----------



## Tikume (28. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und bei dem Spieler, bei dem der Account dennoch gehackt wurde -
> wurde per Zwischenschaltung einer bestimmten dll der Code zwischen User und Blizzard abgefangen.
> 
> Wie sicher das Teil wirklich ist, hängt davon ab, wie genau es arbeitet - welchen Algorhytmus es verwendet.



Du widersprichst Dir selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (28. März 2010)

Mir fehlt die Option:

"Sollte jeder haben müssen damit die infantlien Heulbriefe an Blizzard endlich aufhören weil schon wieder ein Account geknackt wurde"


----------



## Vitany2910 (28. März 2010)

solange der aparillo wohl nur über kreditkarte erhältlich ist (issers noch? ) werden etliche, die kein plastikgeld haben, ihn nicht kaufen können, selbst wenn sie wollten. weil man kennt auch nicht immer jemanden, der ne karte hat. also sollte blizz daran endlich mal arbeiten, falls die das noch nicht haben. so schwer kann nachnahme oder vorkasse doch nicht sein...


----------



## kinziggangster (28. März 2010)

Ich wurde auch schon mehrere male Gehackt. Letztendlich beschloss ich dann mir den Authenticator zu kaufen, 7 Euro sind nicht die Welt, das werdet ihr verkraften. Btw. /vote 4 Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit der Support mal wieder flüssiger läuft, und die gms nich nur gehackte accs richten müssen^^


----------



## Jeckyl (28. März 2010)

es ist hinlänglich bekannt das Accounts die diese Ding haben auch schon gehackt wurden, und es ist auch bekannt das einige Hacker diese verwenden, sobald sie einen account intus haben um ihn so erstmal vorm zurückholen von euch selber zu schützen, solange diese Dinger nicht 100% igen Schutz bieten ist es für mich nur ein weiterer Schritt, im Moment, den Spielern noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Jeckyl schrieb:


> es ist hinlänglich bekannt das Accounts die diese Ding haben auch schon gehackt wurden, und es ist auch bekannt das einige Hacker diese verwenden, sobald sie einen account intus haben um ihn so erstmal vorm zurückholen von euch selber zu schützen, solange diese Dinger nicht 100% igen Schutz bieten ist es für mich nur ein weiterer Schritt, im Moment, den Spielern noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen



Aber du musst mal sehen, die GEFAHR gehackt zu werden wird minimiert. Aber ich finde es liegt mehr an dem Virenprogramm und dem E-Mailfach. Zu jedem Cataclysm fände ich einen Kaspersky Virenschutzprogramm besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber 40€...:O Im Grunde muss man sich ein Virenprogramm holen, aufpassen wo man Surft, keine unglaubwürdigen E-Mails anklicken und schon garnicht das Passwort weitergeben.

Mein Fazit also:

Authenticator schützt vor Dummheit nicht!


----------



## Jeckyl (28. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber du musst mal sehen, die GEFAHR gehackt zu werden wird minimiert. Aber ich finde es liegt mehr an dem Virenprogramm und dem E-Mailfach. Zu jedem Cataclysm fände ich einen Kaspersky Virenschutzprogramm besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich spiele nun seit über zwei Jahren und bin nicht einmal gehackt worden, und ich habe diese ding auch nicht^^

Liegt aber vielleicht dadran das ich hier mit allen Programmen arbeite die einen Rechner sicher machen, dadrunter auch die normale Windows Firewall und Defender, dazu kommt Antivir, und die Routerfirewall, allerdings lasse ich zum Beispiel auch meine Finger von Curse.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. März 2010)

Der Authentificator würde mehr Absatz finden, wenn er nicht nur via Kreditkarte zu kaufen wären....nichts desto trotz ich besitze bereits einen und wenn ich keinen hätte fänd ich es super wenn man mit Cata. diese erhält oder so kaufen kann. 



Jeckyl schrieb:


> Liegt aber vielleicht dadran das ich hier mit allen Programmen arbeite die einen Rechner sicher machen, dadrunter auch die normale Windows Firewall und Defender, dazu kommt Antivir, und die Routerfirewall, allerdings lasse ich zum Beispiel auch meine Finger von Curse.



Ich wurde auch gehackt trotz dieser Maßnahmen und schuld war Antivir, das den Keylogger nicht erkannt hat, der sich über nen USB-Stick eingeschlichen hat. Mit AVG oder einem kostenpflichtigen AV-Programm (z.B.: Norton 360 oder Norton Internetsecurity 2010) wäre dies nicht passiert, diese haben den Keylogger direkt gefunden/erkannt. Seit dem ist Antivir für mich gestorben, zumal die Werbung einen auch Total abnervt. 

Und das Curse oder WowMatrix schuld an Trojanern, etc. sein sollen wurde bereits mehrfach dementiert auch von Blizzard selber, hier haben die User einfach nicht aufgepasst und bei google irgendein Suchergebniss geklickt z.B.: Currse.com oder wowmahtrix statt auf die Seite des Herstellers zu gehen und da waren dann die Keylogger und Trojaner drin.

Ein anderes Vorurteil ist z.B. immer noch das viele meinen Norton bremst das System aus, das war mal sehr sehr lange Zeit der Fall, aber die neuen Versionen sind sehr schlank und schnell, da ist die nicht mehr der Fall und sind nicht umsonst mehrfache Testsieger geworden.

Alles in allem es wird nie einen 100% Schutz geben, aber jede weitere Maßnahme wird es den Hackern schwieriger machen, jeder User ist für seine Sicherheit selber verantworlich, und man kann hier nur Hilfen geben.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (28. März 2010)

kinziggangster schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch schon mehrere male Gehackt. Letztendlich beschloss ich dann mir den Authenticator zu kaufen, 7 Euro sind nicht die Welt, das werdet ihr verkraften. Btw. /vote 4 Pflicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*Pflicht ?

Nur weil sich Leute durch eigene Dummheit, Viren einfangen und Sie somit gehackt werden......ahja
*

Bin der Meinung , das Blizz NUR Geld machen will. 
7€ x paar Millionen Acc´s


----------



## Freelancer (28. März 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> genau die fehlt mir auch ^^
> wer ohne rum rennt is selbst schuld nach einem "hack"...es gibt keine Hacks, nur dummheit und shclechtes surfverhalten



Was machen Leute die noch nie gehackt wurden weil sie erstens mit verstand im Netz surfen und wissen wie sie ihre kiste schützen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich will ihn nicht haben und außerdem gab es auch schon Accounts mit Authenticator die gehackt wurden in meinem Augen ist Blizz selber schuld dran vor Battle.net mussten die Hacker 2 Sachen herausfinden jetzt bei den meisten haben sie schonmal eine Email und weil die meisten wohl eh die nehmen wo sie sich überall anmelden ist es viel einfacher geworden ein Account zu hacken 

Und beim Authenticator gibt es nur Zahlen was in meinen Augen das ganze noch einfacher macht in meinem Passwort sind zahlen große und kleine Buchstaben und es ist länger als die zahlen vom Authenticator also in meinen Augen auch sicherer auch wenn es sich nicht andauert ändert (4 1/2 Jahre das gleiche )

Klar ist man vor so was nie sicher aber wenn ich schon sehe wie oft meine Schutzprogramme Alarm schlagen will ich gar nicht wissen was bei manchen so alles auf dem pc ist dazu kommt das viele ihren PC öffnen wie ein Scheunentor und alles runter laden was sie bekommen können (Filme, Musik, Videos und Programme) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn dann noch E-Mails kommen wo steht Pets, Beta oder so was und manche dann eine feuchte Hose bekommen und sofort drauf klicken sind sie selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe keine Lust jedes mal ein neues Passwort eingeben zu müssen und das Ding würde ich eh andauernd suchen weil meine Katze eh nix auf dem Tisch lässt

Also ein ganz klares nein von meiner Seite aus


----------



## AoC.Virtus (28. März 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Was machen Leute die noch nie gehackt wurden weil sie ersten mit verstand im Netz surfen und wissen wie sie ihre kiste schützen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign


----------



## Dracornis (28. März 2010)

Hunter_Inc schrieb:


> Find ich gut!
> 
> Wollte schon lange einen haben.
> Konnte ich bis jetzt nur nicht umsetzen weil, ich nicht mit Kreditkarte bezahlen will/kann.
> ...





ebenso...
also wenn er mitgeliefert wird: dafür

ansonsten: Willsu Stress Blizz? ^^


----------



## Jim.Ex (28. März 2010)

Ich hatte schon geschrieben in einem anderem theard wenn sie den Authenticator als pflicht fürs anmelden wollen dann sollen sie es mit der kommenden Erweiterung einfach mit rein schmeißen. Okay das ding kostet nicht die welt, der preis ist eher 1 euro und der rest sind die Versandkosten, trotzdem sollten sie es mit der kommendem Erweiterung mit liefern oder wenigstens bei der CE version.

Ansonsten würde ich mir das ding nicht kaufen, nicht mal für das Pet *g*, bei mir wurde nie versucht das account zu klauen, wie bei den meisten anderen hier, nur den dummen menschen bestrafen die Hacker *g*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. März 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung , das Blizz NUR Geld machen will.
> 7&#8364; x paar Millionen Acc´s



Bist du der Heiland? Du hast die Erleuchtung!

Die bösen bösen blizzard GESCHÄFTSführer.. wollen Geld machen... sowas ne.

Sollte man echt verbieten sowas.. am besten wäre wenn die Supermärkte auch die Lebensmittel verschenken weil die sind ja so wichtig zum überleben und die Supermärkte machen auch noch Geld damit.. sowas unverschämtes sich am Hunger anderer leute zu bereichern!


----------



## Gorb001 (28. März 2010)

Ich fände folgende Möglichkeiten toll:

1. Jeder benutzt einen Auti.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Jeder der ihn nicht benutzt/haben will zahlt für jede wiederherstellung seines gehackten Accounts 10€.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schließlich ist nicht Blizzard daran schuld, daß ihr mit euren Daten so leichtfertig umgeht.

Der beste Tipp aber ist immer noch:

KAUFT KEIN GOLD BEI GOLDSELLERN UND NUTZT KEINEN LEVELSERVICE. Und ruck zuck verschwinden auch die hacker.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bananaboy (28. März 2010)

Wenns dazu das tolle Pet gibt dann auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. März 2010)

ich versteh den zusammenhang zwischen titel und inhalt des themas nicht... du stellst es ja damit glatt so dar als hätte blizzard den verstand verloren wenn sie zur 3ten erweiterung authenticator mit schickt...


----------



## Heidenherz (28. März 2010)

fabdiem schrieb:


> lol, meinst du also wir sind selbst schuld wenn wir gehackt werden? ich denke nicht
> die hacker tragen immer noch die schuld und werden sie immer tragen
> 
> verwechsel die dinge nicht!



ja ihr seid selber Schuld.. wer seine Daten ungeschützt rausgibt, am bessten noch auf irgend ner billigen Kopieseite von Blizzard, der ist selber Schuld wenn sein Account dann "gehackt wird"... das ist dann kein Hacken mehr, sondern eintragen von Daten die einem Freiwillig gegeben wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und davor schützt dich der Authenticator, denn diese zufällig generierte Zahl könnse nicht mit eingeben.


----------



## Kagaru (28. März 2010)

Wenn es Umsonst ist ja ... andernfalls nein
Wozu brauche ich einen weiteren schutz?
Wer nicht all zu blöd ist den dürfte niemals etwas gehackt werden .
Zudem läd sich denke auch niemand außer kleine unerfahrende kiddys sachen etc von unseriösen seiten herunter.

Ich spiele jetzt schon fast 4 jahre wow und hatte nie probleme mmit meinem acc.
Und das ohne den unwichtigen auti.

also wenns in cata mit dazuliegt dann her damit . andernfalls würde ich es mir nie bestellen 


lg


----------



## Trockenbrot (28. März 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Das merkt man! Du hast nämlich wenig Ahnung vom Authi und seinen Bezugsquellen. Du hast die Handy-Funktion vergessen, die umständlich, langsam und im Raid ein echtes Ärgernis ist, wenn man gerade mal rausfliegt.


Ich gebe zu, das es für mich neu ist, das es die Software-Version nun auch für "Nicht-iPhones" gibt. Mein letzter check diesbezüglich liegt schon etwas zurück. Aber da das iPhone ja auch ein Handy ist, war meine Aussage -im Kern- richtig. Aber da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal zu deiner Aussage "umständlich und langsam".
Erklär doch bitte mal wie die Software zu verwenden ist. 

Da ich diese Authenticatoren bisweilen nur in Hardwareform ausprobiert habe (nicht den von Blizz), wundert es mich das die Software kompliziert und langsam sein soll. Höchstens der Startvorgang des Programmes vielleicht, aber dann läßt man es eben laufen wärend man spielt.
Bei der Hardware drückt man normalerweise nur auf einen Knopf und schon hat man seinen Code vor Augen. Diesen Code muss man dann nur als zusätzliches Passwort eingegeben. Fertig!
Ok, jemand dem es schwer fällt sich zahlen zu merken, der brauch für diesen Schritt ein paar sekunden länger.
Und so oft wiped ein Raid dann auch nicht, nur weil eine Person mal 20 statt 15 sekunden fehlt. Ausser es is der Tank oder der Tankheiler.


LaVerne schrieb:


> Huch! Komm mir nicht mit "sachlich"! Da würden ja 99,99 % der Threads nicht mal eine Antwort bekommen!


Versuchen kann man es trotzdem! 
Wenn sich jeder nur noch zu meckern und zicken hinreissen lassen würde, dann könnte man Foren gänzlich vergessen.
So haltet hoch das Schwert der guten Absichten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LaVerne schrieb:


> Für den umsichtigen Computer-Benutzer ist er unnütz; sogar eine Bremse.


Richtig! Wobei ich das gern um Accountsharing eingrenzen würde. Sobald auch nur eine andere Person die Daten deines Accounts kennt, kann man so umsichtig sein wie man will. Diesen einen Fehler hat man schon gemacht und diese Person ist ein ständiges Risiko.


LaVerne schrieb:


> Für den "Wildclicker", der dauernd "gehackt" wurde, wird sich in Zukunft keine Änderung ergeben, weil auch die "Hacker" nicht schlafen (Keylogger hebeln eben jedes System aus).
> Sicherheitsvorkehrungen wird immer noch jeder User selbst treffen müssen, um Keylogger-Attacken zu vermeiden, gegen die auch ein Authi nicht schützt!


Auch richtig! 
Aber man darf nicht vergessen, jeder Stein im Weg, vergrößert die Chance das ein Hacker sich lieber ein leichteres Opfer sucht. Die sind schließlich auch nicht blöd um vergeuden Ihre Zeit beim Steine klopfen, wenn neber dem Stein ein Goldklumpen liegt.
Und derzeit muss man schon kräftig sch... gebaut haben, das der Angreifer den Authenticator umgehen kann. Und selbst dann auch nur einmalig mit dem zuletzt verwendeten Code.

Wenn der Authenticator wirklich eine Pficht werden würde, dann verkommt er mit der Zeit zu einem Hindernis das immer leichter zu knacken ist. Aber so ist das eben mit der entwicklung. Zu anfang wird er sicher gute Dienste leisten. Später muss er durch etwas sichereres ersetzt werden. 
Es nutzt ja auch hoffentlich keiner mehr den Antivir Version 1.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LaVerne schrieb:


> Auch eine Sicherheitslücke im Java-Script kann nur umgangen werden, indem man jegliches Java-Script für seinen Browser deaktiviert!


Eine Alternative dazu ist ein tolles Addon für den Firefox: NoScript
Das Addon verhindert allerlei Scripte auf Webseiten, bevor diese ausgeführt werden. Der nutzer kann somit auf jeder Seite selbst entscheiden, ob Scripte ausgeführt werden dürfen, oder eben nicht. Natürlich ist auch dieses Addon kein 100% Schutz. Aber es wird ständig aktualisiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (28. März 2010)

Ich spiele WoW seit der Beta.
Also seit dem Release. Ohne Authenticator. Ohne einmal gehackt worden zu sein.
Ich habe weder ein Externes Firewall Programm noch ein AntiVir Programm.
Ich nutze Lediglich Spybot Search & Destroy und Die WIndows 7 eigene Firewall.

Und was ist? NIE, noch NIE wurde mein Account Kompromittiert.

Und woran liegt das?

Weil ich NICHT auf einschlägige Goldseller seiten lande.
Weil Ich NIEMALS auf Phishing Mails hereinfalle indem ich IMMER den header genaustens Überprüfe.
Weil ich OHNE Addons spiele. Und das Erfolgreich.

Ich Unterstelle jetzt einfach das einige Hacks einfach deswegen zustande kommen weil sich die leute Gold kaufen, Bots besorgen oder RUnterladen oder Addons von der Falschen Website laden.

Meine meinung.

Der Authenticator ist also seitens Blizzard nur eine Riesige Metapher.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. März 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Der Authenticator ist also seitens Blizzard nur eine Riesige Metapher.



Die *Metapher* (griechisch _&#956;&#949;&#964;&#945;&#966;&#959;&#961;&#940;_ &#8222;Übertragung", von _metà phérein_ &#8222;anderswohin tragen") ist eine rhetorische Figur, bei der ein Wort nicht in seiner wörtlichen, sondern in einer übertragenen Bedeutung gebraucht wird, und zwar so, dass zwischen der wörtlich bezeichneten Sache und der übertragen gemeinten eine Beziehung der Ähnlichkeit besteht.

Beispiel: rosarote Brille &#8211; Positive Selektive Wahrnehmung


----------



## Krolax (28. März 2010)

Jeckyl schrieb:


> es ist hinlänglich bekannt das Accounts die diese Ding haben auch schon gehackt wurden, und es ist auch bekannt das einige Hacker diese verwenden, sobald sie einen account intus haben um ihn so erstmal vorm zurückholen von euch selber zu schützen, solange diese Dinger nicht 100% igen Schutz bieten ist es für mich nur ein weiterer Schritt, im Moment, den Spielern noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen




wtf ?!? Meinste dadurch werden die reich ? dann sind fast selbstkostenpreise, wenn du ihn dir fürs Iphone holst umsonst und für jedes andere Handy lediglich 50cent für die SMS, Blizzard geht es eigentlich darum, den Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind ihren Account selbstständig zu schützen einwenig unter die arme zugreifen.
Mit den richtigen Proggs, einwenig Wissen und Zeit ist das System relativ sicher gegen solche Trojaner, Dailer etc. ich habe mich dennoch dazu entschieden mir den Auth fürs Handy zuholen, mit Absicht nen altes Handy rausgesucht und seit dem liegt es hier neben dem PC.
Es geht doch hier um eure Accs, alle diejenigen die dagegen sind, sind es selber schuld wenn es bei ihnen mal dazu kommt das der Acc futsch ist.
Momentan kann man sich relativ gut schützen aber da die Hacker leider kein RL haben suchen die natürlich weiter nach Lücken in AntiViren Proggs etc. und wenn man da zusätzlich den Auth hat und dann noch soviel Brain hat den Auth Code erst in den letzten 5 sek. einzugeben ist man einfach sicherer Unterwegs.

Nun Diskutiert schön weiter, wollt nur kurz meinen Senf dazu geben, schönes WE noch

MfG

Krolax


----------



## DaScAn (28. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Die *Metapher* (griechisch _&#956;&#949;&#964;&#945;&#966;&#959;&#961;&#940;_ „Übertragung", von _metà phérein_ „anderswohin tragen") ist eine rhetorische Figur, bei der ein Wort nicht in seiner wörtlichen, sondern in einer übertragenen Bedeutung gebraucht wird, und zwar so, dass zwischen der wörtlich bezeichneten Sache und der übertragen gemeinten eine Beziehung der Ähnlichkeit besteht.
> 
> Beispiel: rosarote Brille – Positive Selektive Wahrnehmung



Ok, Ich Bezeichne es dann mal anders.

Der Authenticator ist Seitens Blizzard nur eien Riesige Verarschung.


----------



## Freelancer (28. März 2010)

Ein paar Tipps zum halbwegs sicheren Pc ganz sicher ist man aber eh nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schreibe es auch mal hier weil ich es eben wo anders auch geschrieben habe und hier auch schon öfters nach Account Sicherheit gefragt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Internet Explorer nicht benutzen sondern Firefox http://www.mozilla-e...org/de/firefox/
2. Windows Automatisch Updaten lassen
3. Kein kostenloses Antivirus Programm nutzen
4. Adblock Plus nutzen im Firefox http://www.chip.de/d...s_22437623.html
5. NoScript Firefox verhindert das Scripte ausgeführt werden können nervt zwar manchmal aber man kann vertrauenswürdige Seite ja die Berechtigung geben http://noscript.net/
6. spybot search and destroy http://www.chip.de/d...y_13001443.html oder Spyware Doctor 2010 http://www.chip.de/d...0_16990636.html
7. Ein Router benutzen auch wenn man nur ein Pc hat
8. Alle Netzwerk Funktionen ausschalten im Windows braucht man eh nicht als normaler Pc nutzer Start/Systemsteuerung/Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter/Erweiterte Freigabeeinstellungen ändern/ (Windows 7 und Vista)

Dort kann man eigentlich alles ausschalten und auch alles auf Kennwortgeschützt stellen natürlich auch die 128bit verschlüsselung einschalten den normal braucht man das nur in Netzwerken wer nur ein Pc hat wird das nie brauchen aber es ist eine Sicherheitslücke. Falls dann mal was nicht gehen sollte halt dort wieder einschalten was ihr braucht

World of Warcraft braucht nix davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann alles immer schön aktuell halten und da wo es geht automatische Updates einschalten und auch regelmäßige Überprüfungen einschalten am besten täglich


Aber am besten mal hier lesen

http://forums.wow-eu...269487267&sid=3

Ich fasse aber mal das wichtigste zusammen

Dort werdet ihr auch kein AntiVir finden weil es keine Anti-Rootkit Funktion hat wenn schon kostenlos dann mal diese hier probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kostenlose/Testversion basierende Virenscanner

Trojan Remover - http://www.simplysup...r/download.html
Kaspersky - http://www.kaspersky.com/de/trials (Testversion)
AVG - http://www.grisoft.com/doc/1/de/crp/0
Ikarus - http://www.ikarus-so...ownloads/vu.htm
Avast - http://www.avast.com/index_ger.html
CureIt! - http://www.freedrweb.com/?lng=de
BitDefender - http://www.bitdefend...onVersion/1/42/



Anti-Rootkit Software

AVG - http://free.grisoft....s/frt/0?prd=arw
Gmer - http://www.gmer.net/files.php
F-Secure - http://www.f-secure....blacklight.html
SysInternals - http://www.microsoft...itRevealer.mspx

So was sollte man auch ab und an machen den manche nette Sachen schalten eure Schutzmaßnahmen auf dem Pc aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Online-Virenscanner

Trend Micro - http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
Panda - http://www.pandasoft..._principal.html
Kaspersky - http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner
Symantec &#8211; http://security.symantec.com/
Bitdefender - http://www.bitdefend...m/scan8/ie.html (Benötigt Internet Explorer) Nicht zu empfehlen weil es den Internet Explorer braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Virust Total - http://www.virustotal.com/ (Nur für einzelne Dateien)

Firewalls

F-Secure - http://www.f-secure.de/
ZoneAlarm - http://www.zonealarm...try=DE&dc=34std
Comodo - http://www.personalf...all.comodo.com/
Sunbelt - http://www.sunbelt-s...sonal-Firewall/


Spyware

Die folgenden Programme können eure Rechner auf Spyware überprüfen und schützen oder schädliche Programme daran hindern, auf eurem System zu laufen.

Ad-aware SE - http://www.lavasoft.com/
Spybot - Search and Destroy - http://www.safer-net...rg/en/download/
Windows Defender - http://www.microsoft...re/default.mspx
Spyware Blaster - http://www.javacools...areblaster.html

Spyware Doctor 2010 http://www.chip.de/d...0_16990636.html aber kostenlose Version nicht so gut 

Web Browser

Ein weitverbreitetes Programm, welches die Online-Sicherheit stark verbessern kann ist Mozilla Firefox:
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/

Firefox erlaubt es euch Plugins zu installieren, wie zum Beispiel NoScript oder Ad block Plus. Diese erlauben zusätzliche Sicherheit für das System.
http://noscript.net/
http://adblockplus.org/de/

Die neusten Versionen des Internet Explorers bieten auch eine erhöhte Sicherheit beim surfen im Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.microsoft...e/getitnow.mspx

Das steht aber auch alles Im Technikforum

http://forums.wow-eu...269487267&sid=3

So und jetzt viel Spaß beim spielen und surfen und Finger weg von dubiosen links in Mails oder auf Webseiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (28. März 2010)

An alle Nörgler à la: "Selbst wenn der Acc mit einem Authenticator geschützt ist, kann er genauso leicht  gehackt werden wie ohne!" Das stimmt schonmal nicht. Na klar, man kann gehackt werden, aber der Hacker muss wesentlich schneller sein und auch sein Hackprogramm muss darauf programiert sein. Aber wenn man gut genug aufpasst, wird man nie gehackt. 

Bsp: Ich spiele seit 4 Jahren WoW. 4 Jahre lang habe ich jetzt schon das selbe Passwort und seit November habe ich auch den Authenticator. Gehackt wurde ich aber noch nie. Man muss einfach darauf aufpassen, auf welchen Seiten man sich rumtreibt und welches Virenprogramm man hat. Ich habe Kaspersky und bin damit rundum zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (28. März 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> An alle Nörgler à la: "Selbst wenn der Acc mit einem Authenticator geschützt ist, kann er genauso leicht gehackt werden wie ohne!" Das stimmt schonmal nicht. Na klar, man kann gehackt werden, aber der Hacker muss wesentlich schneller sein und auch sein Hackprogramm muss darauf programiert sein. Aber wenn man gut genug aufpasst, wird man nie gehackt.



Du kannst davon ausgehen das die Hacker genau das machen werden wenn sie ihn für alle zur Pflicht machen und mit Cata mit einpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagaru (28. März 2010)

Krolax schrieb:


> wtf ?!? Meinste dadurch werden die reich ? dann sind fast selbstkostenpreise, wenn du ihn dir fürs Iphone holst umsonst und für jedes andere Handy lediglich 50cent für die SMS, Blizzard geht es eigentlich darum, den Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind ihren Account selbstständig zu schützen einwenig unter die arme zugreifen.
> Mit den richtigen Proggs, einwenig Wissen und Zeit ist das System relativ sicher gegen solche Trojaner, Dailer etc. ich habe mich dennoch dazu entschieden mir den Auth fürs Handy zuholen, mit Absicht nen altes Handy rausgesucht und seit dem liegt es hier neben dem PC.
> Es geht doch hier um eure Accs, alle diejenigen die dagegen sind, sind es selber schuld wenn es bei ihnen mal dazu kommt das der Acc futsch ist.
> Momentan kann man sich relativ gut schützen aber da die Hacker leider kein RL haben suchen die natürlich weiter nach Lücken in AntiViren Proggs etc. und wenn man da zusätzlich den Auth hat und dann noch soviel Brain hat den Auth Code erst in den letzten 5 sek. einzugeben ist man einfach sicherer Unterwegs.
> ...




Wenn "Hacker" kein RL haben was haben dann die WoW spieler? die immerzu dran sind?
Zumal hacker ein falscher begriff fürs acc "hacken" ist .
Und ohne die sogenannten "Hacker" gäbe es nicht die Sicherheitsstandards der Progs wie wir sie heute haben.
Sondern würden immernoch vom sys um die 2000 rumgammeln .

Und wer ein wenig schlau ist braucht auch keinen authi .
Wozu auch .. ?

"Es geht doch hier um eure Accs, alle diejenigen die dagegen sind, sind es selber schuld wenn es bei ihnen mal dazu kommt das der Acc futsch ist."

Selbst mit deinem mega Problembeheber Authi kann es dazu kommen .

also ball flachhalten und schauen was passiert jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kagaru (28. März 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> An alle Nörgler à la: "Selbst wenn der Acc mit einem Authenticator geschützt ist, kann er genauso leicht gehackt werden wie ohne!" Das stimmt schonmal nicht. Na klar, man kann gehackt werden, aber der Hacker muss wesentlich schneller sein und auch sein Hackprogramm muss darauf programiert sein. Aber wenn man gut genug aufpasst, wird man nie gehackt.




Das ist nicht so einfach ... Ein "hackprogramm" gibt es nicht ...
höchstens hilf tools aber programme wo du draufdrückst und schwub beginnt der "hackvorgang" ... soetwas gibt es nicht


Aberwie gesagt der authi ist eine etwas sichere sache aber keien die man nicht umgehen kann .
Und das wird passiere wenn es zur pflicht wird .
Aber mann muss sich es erstmal vorstellen was es heißt wenn es Pflicht wird .

Uns wird gesagt wir dürfen das Spiel nur weiter Spielen wenn wir den Authi kaufen (falls es ihzn nicht kostenlos gibt)
Was wäre das für eine Moral ? Und wozu etwas zur pflicht machen was nur den Acc um ein paar Prozent mehr schützt?

Der beste schutz ist immernoch Router / Pc ----------------> Off	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Krolax (28. März 2010)

Kagaru schrieb:


> Wenn "Hacker" kein RL haben was haben dann die WoW spieler? die immerzu dran sind?
> Zumal hacker ein falscher begriff fürs acc "hacken" ist .
> Und ohne die sogenannten "Hacker" gäbe es nicht die Sicherheitsstandards der Progs wie wir sie heute haben.
> Sondern würden immernoch vom sys um die 2000 rumgammeln .
> ...



Hacker ist nicht der richtige begriff ?!? hm ok ale das aushebeln der Antivir Schutzmechanissmen ist dann also die Arbeit von was ?
Brauchst hier nicht mit Haarspalterei anfangen, würde es keine Diebe geben, bräuchten wir keine Autoschlösser, wenn es nur Frieden auf der Welt geben bräuchten wir keine Bundeswehr...soll ich weiter machen ? Also komm net mit solchen Beispielen/Kommentaren, es gibt sie nunmal und deshalb auch den Auth !!!

Sagte ich was davon das es keine WoW Spieler gibt die kein RL haben ? Lese ich nirgends in meinem Kommentar, natürlich gibt es diese auch in WoW, Aion, CoD usw. Darum gehts hier auch nicht, es gibt nunmal "Leute" genau wie WoW Spieler die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen ausser lücken in Antiviren etc. zu finden und auszunutzen, das kannste drehn und wenden wie du willst, das ist ne Tatsache.

MfG

Krolax


----------



## Elnor (28. März 2010)

Hab es schon ewig und es ist noch nix passiert! Sollte bei allen zur Pflicht werden!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (28. März 2010)

Elnor schrieb:


> Hab es schon ewig und es ist noch nix passiert! Sollte bei allen zur Pflicht werden!



jo ... pflicht, wegen Dummheit anderer


ps: gerade versuchte hier einer im Forum ein Mountcode zu verschenken. Und genau solche Leute klicken auf die links
und schreien dann... hilfe


----------



## Trockenbrot (28. März 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Dort werdet ihr auch kein AntiVir finden weil es keine Anti-Rootkit Funktion hat wenn schon kostenlos dann mal diese hier probieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guter Post!
Aber eine kleine Anpassung möchte ich machen.
Der neueste Antivir 10 hat sehr wohl eine Anti-Rootkit-Funktion. Der Witz dabei ist jedoch, das man diese beim Setup extra auswählen muss (musste ich zumindest).
Und beim "normalen" Festplattenscannen, wird die Funktion nur dann mitgestartet, wenn man es in den Optionen vorher aktiviert hat.
Man kann alternativ aber spezielle Root-Kit-Suche starten. Diese ist dann auch präziser als die hinzuschaltbare Option bei der Standardsuche.

Leider wird der Otto-Normal-Benutzer diese Schritte nicht selbst vornehmen. 
Ergo, sollte man lieber etwas Geld ausgeben um dafür mehr Sicherheit für weniger Klicks zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (28. März 2010)

Das es mitgeliefert wird ist gut.....das zeigt doch auch das Blizzard nicht Geldgeil ist ,oder ? Naja auch egal......
Brauchen tu ich es nicht. Ich hatte noch nie einen Hack gehabt...liegt wohl einfach an meiner Paranoia. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn nun ein Auc. Pflicht ist, würden nicht sich alle Hacker auf diese Speziallisieren ? Wir haben ja schon Narchichten, auch wenn wenige,
gelesen, wo Spieler gehackt worden sind trotz Auc...... Einen Virus auf den Auc zu speichern ist auch richtig fies. 
Jedes mal beim neuen benutzen ist man wieder gehackt. Man kann also auch den Auc. als ein Sicherheitsrisiko sehen......

Und meiner Skepsis gegenüber bin ich offen, ich vertraue hierbei weder Blizzard noch anderen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. März 2010)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Wir haben ja schon Narchichten, auch wenn wenige,
> gelesen, wo Spieler gehackt worden sind trotz Auc...... Einen Virus auf den Auc zu speichern ist auch richtig fies.
> Jedes mal beim neuen benutzen ist man wieder gehackt. Man kann also auch den Auc. als ein Sicherheitsrisiko sehen......
> 
> Und meiner Skepsis gegenüber bin ich offen, ich vertraue hierbei weder Blizzard noch anderen.



Aus welchen quellen ziehst du diese informationen? Virus auf dem authenticator? wie kommst du darauf? Mein Authenticator hat keinerlei schnittstelle wo jemand etwas drauf tun könnte bzw etwas auslesen könnte außer derjenige der auf den knopf drückt und das Display abliest.. Beim Handy authenticator weiß ich nicht.. aber das ist auch unwahrscheinlich dass sich jemand aus china in ein handy aus deutschland einhackt.. dafür muss entweder das handy entsprechend präpariert sein bzw. bluetooth dauerhaft an haben und der hacker in der nähe sein (5 Meter oder wie weit bluetooth reicht)

Und die "gehackten" accounts trotz authenticator waren entweder auf menschliches Versagen zurückzuführen ( Blizzard mitarbeiter hat den authentificator vom account entfernt und danach konnte der "hacker" problemlos ohne authentificator in den account) oder eben diese .dll datei die wohl irgendwie das ganze abgefangen hat und dem Benutzer vorgespielt hat er wäre auf der korrekten webseite.. wobei das glaub ich immernoch nicht 100% geklärt ist wie es dazu kommen kann und ich nach diesem EINEN Vorfall auch nie wieder etwas davon gehört habe.


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (28. März 2010)

Mahlzeit.

Wobei sich die Leute, die ein iPhone haben, sich den Authenticator kostenlos im AppStore saugen können.
Nun hat nicht jeder solch ein wunderbares Spiezaug als mobiles telefon, aber auch für andere Handys, Smartphones etc. gibt es die Möglichkeit sich son Ding zu saugen.
Die Idee mit dem Authenticator im Pack mit Catacysm ist nicht schlecht.

Und allen die dem Ding Contra geben... wenn Blizzard meint alle müssen son Ding haben dann könnt ihr moppern und mosern so viel ihr wollt,
ändern wird sich nichts dran.
Ausserdem bekommt man noch hn niedliches Haustier geschenkt!

btw.. bezüglich Virus aufem Authenticator.
Der Hack der letztens bekannt gegeb wurde, war mit nem Trojaner durchgeführt.
Der Code vom Authenticator ist weder geknackt noch ist der Authenticator selber gehackt worden.
Wer sich die ganzen Postings zu diesem Thema mal durchliest und das mit gesundem Menschenverstand der sollte feststellen das der Authenticator nicht so schnell von einem Hobbyhacker genackt wird.
Wäre ganz schön peinlich für Blizzard oder?

Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden...
Also keine Gewährleistung im Bereich Garantie und Rückgaberecht! ^^


----------



## Rethelion (28. März 2010)

Krolax schrieb:


> es gibt nunmal "Leute" genau wie WoW Spieler die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen ausser lücken in Antiviren etc. zu finden und auszunutzen, das kannste drehn und wenden wie du willst, das ist ne Tatsache.



Diese "Leute" haben doch dann ein RL, schlieslich machen sie das hauptberuflich und verdienen so mehr oder weniger Geld.


----------



## drothi (28. März 2010)

fabdiem schrieb:


> lol, meinst du also wir sind selbst schuld wenn wir gehackt werden? ....



ja seid ihr, denn aus purem zufall wird man wohl kaum gehackt. da muss ma schon voher irgendwo seine spuren im netz hinterlassen haben.


mfg


----------



## Selidia (28. März 2010)

Was hier einige für einen Schmarn schreiben.. Der Wahnsinn..

Ich benutze den IE8 und Norton Internet Security, halte meinen Rechner Up to Date und habe keine Ultra-Programme aus den hintersten Ecken des Internets..
Ich surfe wo, wann und wie ich will, sei es auf dubiosen Internetseiten oder einfach nur zum Pornos gucken, ich lade viel Scheiß runter der mir manchmal als Malware angezeigt (und sofort gelöscht) wird..
Und jetzt kommts: Ich habe keinen Authenticator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: 0x Hacks, 0x ernsthafter Virenbefall, und nur hunderte von Tracking Cookies.. und das seitdem ich Windows 7 x64 zum pre-Release installiert habe

Tja, jetzt habe ich eure ganze Theorie übern Haufen geworfen, wa?


----------



## Trockenbrot (28. März 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Was hier einige für einen Schmarn schreiben.. Der Wahnsinn..
> 
> Ich benutze den IE8 und Norton Internet Security, halte meinen Rechner Up to Date und habe keine Ultra-Programme aus den hintersten Ecken des Internets..
> Ich surfe wo, wann und wie ich will, sei es auf dubiosen Internetseiten oder einfach nur zum Pornos gucken, ich lade viel Scheiß runter der mir manchmal als Malware angezeigt (und sofort gelöscht) wird..
> ...


Zumindest fürs erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber früher oder später rächt es sich auf dubiosen Seiten zu surfen. 
Es gehört aber auch ein bisschen Glück / Pech dazu "gehackt" oder mit einem Virus/Trojaner infiziert zu werden.
Manche Leute ziehen das Zeug magisch an. Andere scheinen ein Glücksschweinchen zu besitzen.
Kann davon ein Liedlein singen. Bei manchen Kunden bin ich des öffteren am Virenbeseitigen. Bei anderen wundert es mich regelrecht, wieso ich da keine finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (28. März 2010)

Ich hoffe nicht, dass es Pflicht wird den Authenticator zu benutzen... Von mir aus kann Blizz die Dinger ruhig jedem schicken, aber ich brauche das Teil nicht. Ich wurde noch nie gehackt und habe schon zu Classic gespielt. Ein Authenticator würde für mich vielleicht wirklich mehr Sicherheit bedeuten, allerdings wäre das kein Unterschied der ins Gewicht fällt. Das einzige was er bewirken würde, wäre ein umständlicheres Einloggen. So wie es momentan läuft, ist es doch in Ordnung: Wer den Authenticator braucht oder meint ihn zu brauchen, kauft ihn sich. Wer nicht, der eben nicht. Von mir aus könnte Blizz einen ja vor die Wahl stellen: Entweder man benutzt den Authenticator, oder man bekommt nach einem Hack nichts wiederhergestellt. Damit könnte ich super leben.


----------



## Progamer13332 (28. März 2010)

morgen morgen nur nicht heute, sagen alle dummen leute

also kauft euch nen authenticator wenn euch der account lieb ist^^


----------



## Technocrat (28. März 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Option "Hab ich schon lange"



Mir auch. Wer keinen hat, ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Fusselbirne (28. März 2010)

Wenn das passieren würde,wäre das der Beweis für die menschliche Dummheit der Spieler,die meinen,es wäre sooo sehr dringend nötig.Denn mehr ist das Ding nicht.Es macht es Hackern evt. schwerer,ja,aber was ich nicht verstehen kann,wieso alle ÜBERHAUPT von dem Fall ständig ausgehen,dass sie einen Keylogger/Trojaner auf ihrem PC haben...Geht ihr ständig auf diese unartigen Seiten,klickt auf jeden Link und gebt überall eure Emailadressen preis,oder wie?Ein normaler Mensch (bzw. Spieler) dem etwas an seinem Acc liegt,würde von vornerein darauf aufpassen,nicht so blöd zu sein und genau diese Dinge zu machen...Und keinen 0815-Free-Viren-Schutz sich zu besorgen.Also,ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Selidia (28. März 2010)

Trockenbrot schrieb:


> Zumindest fürs erste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das mag sein, aber wenn man beim Surfen den Grips anstrengt, und den Rechner wirklich mal sauber und übersichtlich hält(, vll noch bisschen Erfahrung mitbringt), dem sollte sowas wirklich nur im seltensten Falle passieren..


----------



## ayanamiie (28. März 2010)

ABsoluter schwachsinn den zur pflichtmachen. Sag mir was bringt sowas wenn ich nen trojaner etc auf meinem pc hab der das genau da ausliest? Genau nix da kann ich 20 von den haben es wird mir nich helfen.Einfahc nich auf schmuddelseiten gehen und fakemails und gut isses wenn blizz die dinger gratis rausgibt sollen sies machen dann ist es mir egal aber extra dafür bezahlen is nich drinne .



Die ganzen ja sager freuen sich nun oh er kommt evtl dabei und muss nix bezahlen ja ne blizz wird 10euro draufhaun dann findet ihrs nichmehr sotoll ok doch? Wiso habt ihr dne dnan nich vorher gekauft


----------



## Krolax (28. März 2010)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> ABsoluter schwachsinn den zur pflichtmachen. Sag mir was bringt sowas wenn ich nen trojaner etc auf meinem pc hab der das genau da ausliest? Genau nix da kann ich 20 von den haben es wird mir nich helfen.Einfahc nich auf schmuddelseiten gehen und fakemails und gut isses wenn blizz die dinger gratis rausgibt sollen sies machen dann ist es mir egal aber extra dafür bezahlen is nich drinne .
> 
> 
> 
> Die ganzen ja sager freuen sich nun oh er kommt evtl dabei und muss nix bezahlen ja ne blizz wird 10euro draufhaun dann findet ihrs nichmehr sotoll ok doch? Wiso habt ihr dne dnan nich vorher gekauft




1.) Hast du die möglichkeit den Auth Code kurz vor Ablauf einzugeben, was z.B. gegen den Emcor Trojaner wirkvoll ist !!!!

2.) Gibt es nunmal Leute die Schüler sind oder einfach kein Zugriff auf eine Kreditkarte haben und sie ihn deshalb noch nicht kaufen konnten, also hört mit so nem Gerede auf.

3.) Werden diese Torjaner nicht nur über Schmuddelseiten und Fakemails verstreut, sondern auch über Messenger und allgemein über Warezseiten

Ich für meinen Teil spiele scho seit WoW Beginn, wurde noch niemals gehackt und habe mir dennoch den Auth geholt, warum auch net, sicher ist sicher.

Und wer redet hier davon das das Addon überhaupt teurer wegen den Auth wird und wenn ja ob es dann 10 Euro sind ?

Reine spekulationen hier, jeder muss seinen Senf dazu geben, egal ob er Ahnung von der Materie hat oder nicht !

Manchmal schon einwenig traurig

MfG

Krolax


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (28. März 2010)

Halt ich für Mumpitz. Bin wer der schön öfters mal mit Discos zu kämpfen hatte und ich hab weder die Nerven noch die Zeit jedes mal im Raid erstmal wieder einen Code abzutippen. Zocke außerdem öfters mal über den Laptop und ich habe nicht wirklich lust immer darauf zu achten das Tel dabei zu haben. Klar wenn ichs mal verliere kann ich beim Support anrufen, aber wozu sollt ich mir den Stress machen wenn ich das Teil gar nicht brauchen tu.


----------



## Kersyl (28. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Fände ich prima.
> 
> Soviel mehr kann das auch nicht kosten einen mit jeder Catapackung auszuliefern, statt ständig ein Team  gehackte Accounts wieder herstellen zu lassen.




Japs. fände es supi, wenns einen mitcata mit gibt. mehr braucht man dazu nich sagen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. März 2010)

Uriel schrieb:


> Halt ich für Mumpitz. Bin wer der schön öfters mal mit Discos zu kämpfen hatte und ich hab weder die Nerven noch die Zeit jedes mal im Raid erstmal wieder einen Code abzutippen.



Dann solltest du dir ernsthafte sorgen um die Disconnects machen.. nicht aber um die 3 Sekunden die es dauert aufs knöppsche zu drücken und den code abzutippen... wie lang kann es dauern 6 zahlen zu tippen?

Und wenn du öfter mitm laptop unterwegs bist.. hol ihn dir fürs handy.. das haste ja wahrscheinlich immer dabei.. und selbst wenn nicht.. der authenticator hat nen schönen schlüsselring damit kannste ihn dir an den Schlüssel klemmen und hast ihn auch immer dabei.. den schlüssel verlieren wirst du ja wohl hoffentlich nicht oder soll mami ihn dir an einem Schnürsenkel um den hals binden wie in der Grundschule?


----------



## Kagaru (28. März 2010)

*Hacker* hat im technischen Bereich mehrere Bedeutungen. Das Wort wird alltagssprachlich gebraucht, um jemand zu bezeichnen, der über ein Netzwerk in Computersysteme eindringt und zugleich Teil einer entsprechenden Subkultur ist. In engerem Sinne gebrauchen seit den 1950er Jahren weitere Subkulturen den Ausdruck zur Selbstbezeichnung. Gemeinsames Merkmal ist dabei, dass ein Hacker ein Technikenthusiast ist, der umfangreiche technische, vor allem computertechnische Grundlagenkenntnisse besitzt.[sup][1][/sup] In einem übergreifenden Sinn umfasst ‚Hacker’ experimentierfreudige Personen, die mit ihren Fachkenntnissen eine Technologie beliebiger Art außerhalb ihrer normalen Zweckbestimmung oder ihres gewöhnlichen Gebrauchs benutzen.

 Innerhalb der Computersicherheit sehen Teile der Subkultur ihre Absicht darin, Sicherheitslücken aufzuzeigen und zu beseitigen, und schreiben dem Begriff einen positiven Anklang zu. In der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit wird er häufiger für Personen benutzt, die unbefugt Sicherheitsbarrieren umgehen und solche Lücken ausnutzen, wobei ‚Hacker’ abgrenzbar von ‚Skriptkiddie’ ist: Ein Hacker besitzt tiefe Grundlagenkenntnis, ein Skriptkiddie nicht. Innerhalb des Boulevardjournalismus und der Politik werden beide Ausdrücke gewöhnlich nicht unterschieden.[sup][2][/sup]

 Eine unterschiedliche Bedeutung als Entwickler findet sich in einer weiteren Subkultur, die durch Freie Software und Open Source in der Öffentlichkeit steht und keinen direkten Bezug zur Computersicherheit hat.

Die Definition und Verwendung von ‚Hacker’ ist Gegenstand einer anhaltenden Kontroverse zwischen den verschiedenen Subkulturen. Das Jargon File verdeutlicht das Selbstverständnis der _akademischen Hackerkultur_, eine Bezeichnung, die auf das ursprünglich akademische Umfeld jener Subkultur schließen lässt, nicht aber bedeutet, dass Hacken damals eine akademische Studienrichtung gewesen sei. Während das Jargon File als Reaktion auf schlechte Presse seit 1990 sämtliche Hacker, die ihre Aktivitäten betont auf die Umgehung von Sicherheitsmechanismen legen, _ungeachtet ihrer Motivation_ nicht als Hacker, sondern als *Cracker* betitelt sehen will,[sup][9][/sup] werden innerhalb der Computersicherheits-Hackerkultur lediglich die dunkler gefärbten Richtungen (Black-Hats) sowie Skriptkiddies Cracker genannt. Demgegenüber gibt es auch Hacker, die eine solche Abgrenzung aus Ermangelung einer klaren Trennlinie zwischen „gut“ und „böse“ ablehnen.

 Neben diesem Gebrauch gibt es eine weitere Verwendung, in der speziell jemand als (Software-) Cracker betitelt wird, der sich darauf versteht, Schutzmechanismen einer Software auszuhebeln. Kulturübergreifend gilt dies ungeachtet von deren Motivation, also auch dann, wenn das Cracken von Software als legaler Sport betrieben wird, indem Cracker den Programmschutz selbstgeschriebener und eigens für diesen Zweck freigegebener Software (CrackMes) aushebeln. All diese Verwendungen machen seine Bedeutung stark vom jeweiligen Kontext abhängig.


Das meinte ich mit "Hacker" das es eine falsche bezeichnung ist die leider immer weiter verbreitet wird .

Hacker machen nichts Kaputt , sie klauen keine daten etc . Das wird im Fachjargon Cracker genannt .




Hätte es natürlich alles selbst schreiebn können , aber das mir zu viel aufwand wenn man nur mal kurz bei gidf.de nachlesen kopieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagaru (28. März 2010)

Zumal kann blizz den authi nicht mit cata reinlegen , was ist bei den spielern die den schon haben? nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. für blizz udn die Spieler .
Und wenn er Kostenlos ist sowieso .


----------



## Kamaji (28. März 2010)

Dregodis schrieb:


> *Authenticator*
> 
> Der battle.net-Authenticator schützt Euren Account vor dem unerlaubten Zugriff durch andere Personen. Es gibt derzeit Gerüchte, denen zufolge der Einsatz eines Authenticators ab Cataclysm-Release zur Pflicht werden soll. Viele Spieler vermuten deshalb, dass WoW: Cataclysm zusammen mit einem Authenticator ausgeliefert wird. Eine offizielle Stellungnahme zu diesen Gerüchten steht jedoch aus.



Ich prophezeihe, dass die Bestätigung am 1. April veröffentlicht wird..


----------



## Xerom (28. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir ernsthafte sorgen um die Disconnects machen.. nicht aber um die 3 Sekunden die es dauert aufs knöppsche zu drücken und den code abzutippen... wie lang kann es dauern 6 zahlen zu tippen?
> 
> Und wenn du öfter mitm laptop unterwegs bist.. hol ihn dir fürs handy.. das haste ja wahrscheinlich immer dabei.. und selbst wenn nicht.. der authenticator hat nen schönen schlüsselring damit kannste ihn dir an den Schlüssel klemmen und hast ihn auch immer dabei.. den schlüssel verlieren wirst du ja wohl hoffentlich nicht oder soll mami ihn dir an einem Schnürsenkel um den hals binden wie in der Grundschule?



Warum Diskutierst Du hier noch mit?
Du kannst die nicht Überzeugen.
Warum?
Sie wurden noch nie gehackt, Sie spielen schon seit realese, sie haben die mörder Ahnung von PC`s und keiner kann Ihnen was, sie haben die überoberimba Securitysoftware Installiert, Blizzard sind eh nur Abzocker und wollen Kohle scheffeln, der Algorythmus ist billig weil man mit dem schlechtesten nur ein paar Millionen Möglichkeiten hat und das für ganze 60 Sekunden.

Ich lese nur noch mit ( oh ich schreib ja doch gerade) und lach mich schlapp weil sonst müsste ich das was ich im Studium gelernt habe über Netzwerke und Beruflich anwende in Frage stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Authentifikator zur Plicht machen? Um Gotteswillen nein bloß nicht! Wir sind ein freies Land jeder soll das selbst Entscheiden dürfen.

Aber jeder der gehackt wird egal ob Unachsamkeit, einem Freund die Daten gegeben,Powerleveln, Gold gekauft oder sich auf seine Firewall oder andere Sicherheitssoftware verlassen hat und denkt er war vorsichtitig im www unterwegs, sollte nur sein Acc zurückbekommen aber sonst nichts Rüstungen, Gold etc muss er sich selbst wieder Erfarmen weil er hat selbst entscheiden dürfen ob so ein kleines Stück Technik mumpitz ist oder ob ers annimmt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und diejenigen die aus dem grund den Acc kündigen oder Aufhören sind in der Minderzahl da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Grushdak (28. März 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Full


Dazu habe ich doch mal 2 Anmerkungen ...

1. Firefox ab 3.x in der so angebotenen Version birgt durch sein Prefetching auch gravierende Gefahren (haben sie selber eingeräumt) - daher Prefetching deaktivieren!
2. Automatisch Updates habe ich seit Jahren schon deaktiviert. Ich will nur das an Updates, was sinnvoll ist - und nicht jedes Update.

Dennoch finde ich das eine klasse Aufstellung Deinerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Defausel55 (28. März 2010)

Kauft euch einen Musikspieler für unterwegs von Apfel der vertreibt nicht nur super die Zeit sondern da steckt auch ein Authenticator (kostenlos) mit drin!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rilgamon (28. März 2010)

Nein, möchte ich nicht. Und fände es auch eine zusätzliche Belastung mich einzuloggen + den Code einzugeben.
Ich bin erwachsen und in der Lage meinen Rechner soweit zu schützen, dass ich den erweiterten Schutz Seitens Blizz nicht brauche.

BTW hab ich auch von dem Gerücht noch nie etwas gehört, das sowas in Planung ist.


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2010)

Defausel55 schrieb:


> Kauft euch einen Musikspieler für unterwegs von Apfel der vertreibt nicht nur super die Zeit sondern da steckt auch ein Authenticator (kostenlos) mit drin!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wär ich auch dafür!


Lieber 229 € mit Vertrag (der auch 25 € im Monat kostet) für ein Iphone ausgeben anstatt 6,99 € für den normalen Authenticator. 

Und wer jetzt noch lecker Ironie in meinem Beitrag findet, darf gerne von naschen. :>


----------



## Dark Guardian (29. März 2010)

Wirtschaftlkich betrachtet macht es wohl Sinn.

Enstatt Stunden Support für gehackte Accs und Char Wiederherstellungen verbringen zu müssen verschenkt Blizzard einfach den Authentificator.

Ocj wette Blizzard wird seinerseits Statistiken erstellen wofür der Support beansprucht wird und ich wette das Gejammer über gehackte Accounts überwiegt dem Gejammer eines verlorenem/kaputten Authentificator.

D.h. Blizz kann mich einer Authentificator Pflicht Geld sparen.

Der Thread zeigt aber mal wieder wie selbstgefällig die meisten Mitglieder der Community sind.

"Find ich gut wiel ich hab einen" "Find ich scheiße weil mans nicht braucht wenn man aufpasst". Über den eigenen Tellerrand schaut mal wieder kaum einer.

Btw: wenn man aufpasst braucht man nicht einmal ein gekauftes Antivirenprogramm.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Insofern ist diese "ich hab ahnung und alle gehackten nicht" Argumentation eh schon Banane.


----------



## Klondike (29. März 2010)

Kovu schrieb:


> 4: Es ist nachgewiesen das accounts mit diesem tollen teil genauso einfach zu hacken sind wie ohne. ..



das ist so gesehen extrem gefährliches halbwissen, bitte, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen es ist dein ernst wenn ja, dann hast du komplett den bezug zur realität verloren, das ding ist natürlich nicht 100% sicher, man weiss 100%ige sicherheit gibt es nicht, aber zu sagen >>>genauso einfach zu hacken sind wie ohne<<< das ist grober unfug und tut weh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte erst schlau machen, was genau passieren muss damit man einen account der durch ein einmalkennwort gesichert ist, knacken kann

hier nur für dich ma eine beschreibung des vorfalls auf den du anspielst: http://www.xsized.de/man-in-the-middle-attack-auf-blizzard-authenticator/ (sogar nen buffed foren beitrag wird da erwähnt, wenn du objektivere sachen willst, dann musst du selbst suchen)


----------



## Tschinkn (29. März 2010)

Klondike schrieb:


> das ist grober unfug und tut weh.


*sign*

Wer sich gegen den Authenticator wehrt ist einfach nur (a) gegen jede Änderung, (b) stur oder (c) dumm.
Blizzard sollte den Authenticator mit Cataclysm definitiv zur Pflicht machen.


----------



## Starfros (29. März 2010)

Das es zur Pflicht wird und oder in jeder Erweiterung ein Authenticator mit drin ist, sollte keinem weiter stören.
Was nur störend ist, das man für das Ding Bezahlen soll ,uninteressant ob es auch eine kostengünstigere/kostenlose Variante im Angebot gibt.

Sie sollten es noch vor Cata evl. so drehen , die jenigen die einen Gültigen WOTLK Key vorlegen können, bekommt so ein Teil kostenlos zugeschickt bzw kann es sich aussuchen ob Schlüsselanhänger oder eines für sein Handy.Jedes weitere bestellte Authentikator für der für den selben Key zugewiesen wird kann dann was kosten. Sollte dann ab 1 jahr oder zur neuen Erweiterung wieder kostenlos werden und nur der key von der letzen Erweiterung ist demnach das zahlungsmittel bzw ausschlag gebend. d.h. sollte man mit Cata nagelneu WoW anfangen haben diese leute auch die möglichkeit eines umsonst zu erwerben.

Warum das ganze ? Weil es nicht sein kann das man für Sicherheit ,die seitens von Blizz zu lösen sind und sichergestellt werden muss der Kunde zusätzlich belastet werden.

Ansonsten sollte Blizz eine andere Lösung suchen , denn wie es bewiesen wurde ist dieser Authenticator auch nicht voll sicher , auch nicht zu 99% oder 80%. Hat man sich was eingefangen (herkunft uninteressant) kann dich der Authenticator auch nicht mehr schützen. 
Und wer meint das sich die Goldmafia da keine Arbeit mit machen würde , warum sollten sie es nicht .Denn wo es was zu holen gibt und das im größeren Umfang , wird man auch einen weg finden und dies wird vermutlich ab Cata der fall sein wenn komplett umgestellt wird das der Authenticator zur Pflicht wird.



P.S.: Ich habe diesen Authenticator


----------



## Lari (29. März 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Also,ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen.



Wieso Autos mit Airbag und dergleichen? Zusätzliche Sicherheit? Pah! Alle zu doof zum Autofahren oder wie?


----------



## Resch (29. März 2010)

Wenn sie den mit Cata reinhauen wärs mir egal, so langs nicht unbedingt mehr als 5 € Aufpreis kostet. Aber bis sie den nicht mit verteilen bzw. er nicht zur Pflicht wird werd ich ihn mir auch nicht holen.

PS: Ich hab auch nur so eine "tolles" Freeware AV und bin so oft ich will auf allen möglichen "gefährdeten" Seiten unterwegs. Seit 2 JAhren noch kein hack.


----------



## Rethelion (29. März 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> *sign*
> 
> Wer sich gegen den Authenticator wehrt ist einfach nur (a) gegen jede Änderung, (b) stur oder © dumm.
> Blizzard sollte den Authenticator mit Cataclysm definitiv zur Pflicht machen.



Wo ist (d)?
-->braucht das Teil einfach nicht.

Warum sollte man, wo man jahrelang ohne Probleme im Internet war, wo man keinen einzigen Virus oder Trojaner je auf dem PC hatte, wo man über jede Phising-Mail und Phising-Seite lacht, und wo man sich eigentlich die 20€ im Jahr für ein Antivirus hätte sparen können, gezwungen werden einen Authenticator zu benutzen; und das für ein Onlinespiel?!
Ich meine ihr benutzt alle Paypal, Ebay und kauft online ein. Ihr habt Email-Accounts, egal ob privat oder geschäftlich, und einige werden sicher auch Onlinebanking nutzen. Genauso sind viele auf Facebook, Twitter, Myspace und vielen anderen Social Networks unterwegs.
Und dann macht ihr für ein wertloses Onlinespiel einen Aufstand, wo mit allen anderen Sachen viel schlimmeres oder schädlicheres angestellt werden könnte? Dann habt ihr einen Trojaner auf dem Rechner und freut euch, dass euer WoW-Account vll. sicher ist, aber ist es euch völlig egal, dass jemand mit euren Daten Mist anstellen kann und euch eigentlich viel mehr als ein paar Gold stehlen kann?

Meine Entscheidung ist ganz klar; der WoW-Account kommt zum Schluss.


----------



## Starfros (29. März 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber wenn man beim Surfen den Grips anstrengt, und den Rechner wirklich mal sauber und übersichtlich hält(, vll noch bisschen Erfahrung mitbringt), dem sollte sowas wirklich nur im seltensten Falle passieren..




das ist das problem..... warum sollte man soooo vorsichtig sein ab dem punkt wo man den rechner anmacht (inkl. internetanschluss (DSL)).

Wie schön waren die zeiten gewesen wo man bedenkenlos im netz surfen konnte und nicht im hinterkopf denken muss , oh mist der link interessiert mich aber was steckt evl. da hinter ..... Virus?...... Trojaner?....... Marsmenschen?....... achso ist ja meine eigene seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das mit Erfahrung ...wie oft höre ich von einigen im ts das sie zwar ihre Klasse irgendwie spielen können aber absolut keine ahnung haben wie man was wo unter windows einstellt , geschweige denn treiber ausm netz saugt und dies dann installiert......


----------



## Starfros (29. März 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Wenn sie den mit Cata reinhauen wärs mir egal, so langs nicht unbedingt mehr als 5 € Aufpreis kostet. Aber bis sie den nicht mit verteilen bzw. er nicht zur Pflicht wird werd ich ihn mir auch nicht holen.
> 
> PS: Ich hab auch nur so eine "tolles" Freeware AV und bin so oft ich will auf allen möglichen "gefährdeten" Seiten unterwegs. Seit 2 JAhren noch kein hack.




Fahre seit 2 Jahren volltrunken Auto ....noch nie angehalten (polizei=Virus,Trojaner,Keylogger) oder hab nen Unfall gebaut (gehackt).




Ist zwar schön für dich ...aber kennst ja ...Sag niemals nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antela (29. März 2010)

Ich finde es irgendwie witzig. Man hat immer kompliziertere Passwörter mit Zahlen, unlogischen Buchstabenfolgen und Sonderzeichen .. Aber meiner Meinung nach bringt auch ein 1000 stelliges PW nichts wenn man sich "unsicheres" Zeugs auf den Rechner lädt oder auf "irgendwelchen" Seiten surft. Das ist als ob man zu Hause die Haustüre einfach auflässt und sich dann wundert warum ein Einbrecher alles ausgeräumt hat.

Ich habe eig. seit 4 Jahren das gleiche PW in WoW was so ungefähr aussieht wie "qwer" oder "asdf" und wurde noch nie gehackt. ^^

Den Authenticator benutze ich nur weil ich ein iPhone habe und es ein gratis Pet gibt


----------



## Nosfertu (29. März 2010)

Kurze Frage:
Wie sollen die Leute an einen Authentifikator her bekommen, die die Erweiterung online/digital erwerben ? Als Zip-Datei und dann entpacken ???^^


----------



## Antela (29. März 2010)

Nosfertu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Wie sollen die Leute an einen Authentifikator her bekommen, die die Erweiterung online/digital erwerben ? Als Zip-Datei und dann entpacken ???^^



div. Mobiltelefone bspw. iPhone (iPod Touch) können das.
Oder man kann einen Stich im Blizz Shop kaufen für ca. 5 Euro oder so


----------



## thsme (29. März 2010)

Mein Account ist es gar nicht wert das ich dafür auch nur einen cent mehr als 12,99€ im monat ausgebe^^

Wenn er kommen sollte, dann für lau. Was allerdings auch irgendwie unfair wäre denen gegenüber die jetzt schon dafür bezahlt haben, oder es heißt dann sie hätten dafür bezahlt diese Sicherheit eher genißen zu können als es andere konnten. =)


----------



## Rolandos (29. März 2010)

Braucht man nicht, ist nur Kohlemacherei. Und wenn Jemand gehackt worden ist,hat er auch selber schuld. 
Finde eher, ein gehackter Account darf aus erzieherischen Gründen, nie wieder aktivierbar sein.

Warum, wer mit seinen Daten/Rechner so schlampig umgeht, das er gehackt werden kann, kann auch größeren Schaden anrichten z.B. auf seinem Firmenrechner, oder mit sehr sensiblen persönlichen Daten auf seinen Rechnern. Denn dagegen hilft auch kein Authentifikator.

Ich surfe nun schon viele Jahre im Internet, auch mal auf ein paar unsauberen Seiten, und habe auch schon einige MMORPG gespielt , aber gehackt wurde mir noch nie etwas.
OK, einmal hatte ich einen Virus, weil ich zu geizig war den Virenscanner zu aktuallisieren.
Aktueller Vierenschutz, Router oder Firewall, Sichere Passwörter , nicht immer das Selbe und es auch mal ändern. Nicht alles mögliche aus den Internet saugen, Moviez oder Warez und Cracks, das wird wohl von sehr vielen gehackten gemacht. Unbekannte Mails gleich in den Müll. Alles ganz einfache Schutzmechanismen und der Rechner bleibt sauber. 

Und was habe ich mal gelesen, der Authentifikator wurde angeblich auch schon ausgehebelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Internet ist ein großer Haufen Müll, in dem man ab und zu mal eine Perle findet. Also Handschuhe sind Pflicht oder eine Blutvergiftung droht. Wobei der Authentifikator mit einem Chirogenhandschuh zu vergleichen ist. Dicke Lederdinger währen besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (29. März 2010)

Authenticator isch eifach Gängstör!
Gibts für fast jedes "moderne" Mobilgerät auf der Blizz seite.
Einmaliger Download 50cent, dann muss man sobald installiert hat kurz eine verbingung mit dem Inet machen und fertig.
Hab es mit meinem Nokia N95.. ApfelPhone braucht man dafür nicht.


----------



## Tschinkn (29. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wo ist (d)?-->braucht das Teil einfach nicht.
> Warum sollte man, wo man jahrelang ohne Probleme im Internet war, wo man keinen einzigen Virus oder Trojaner je auf dem PC hatte, wo man über jede Phising-Mail und Phising-Seite lacht, und wo man sich eigentlich die 20€ im Jahr für ein Antivirus hätte sparen können, gezwungen werden einen Authenticator zu benutzen; und das für ein Onlinespiel?!


Für Weltraumfahrer für Dich meinetwegen auch das (d). Du bewegst Dich sehr sicher durchs Netz, weil du deinen Rechner und die Technologie im Griff hast. Du bist aber 1-2% - wenn überhaupt. Und gerade deshalb verwundert mich Deine Ansicht:
Du bist mit Deinen Daten vorsichtig, unternimmst keine CC Transaktionen ohne die Webseite vorher geprüft zu haben. Dein geschulter Blick sucht bei wichtigen Webtransaktionen nicht nur reflexartig das HTTPS in der URL-Zeile des Browsers, sondern Du betrachtest auch durchaus mal die HTML Sourcen bevor Du empfindliche Daten übermittelst. Du liest Sicherheits-News im Netz und in Deinen Bibeln IX & Co., bist immer up-to-date. Du setzt Linux ein, weil Du MS nicht über den Weg traust und fährst Windows nur zum Zocken hoch. Vermutlich nutzt Du Client-Zertfikate (PGP, etc) an allen möglichen Stellen.

Und jetzt erzählst Du mir, man braucht den Authenticator nicht? Hmmm. Okay. Ich akzeptiere sogar, dass einige ein gutes Bauchgefühl mitbringen und fühlen was sicher ist und was nicht. Vermutlich bist Du einer davon (=> unter 1% der Internetnutzer). 

WoW wird von 11 Mio Leuten gespielt.... wie man an den Foren und im Spiel sieht, haben die meisten noch nicht mal die eigene Sprache im Griff. Diese 11Mio Leute (minux X) gilt es zu schützen. Denn die sind keine Weltraumfahrer. Wenn dabei eine Minderheit genötigt wird, mehr Sicherheit einzusetzen als sie eigentlich braucht, dann ist das aus meiner Sicht akzeptabel. Deshalb sehe ich die Gruppe D eher als eine Teilmenge von C.



> meine Entscheidung ist ganz klar; der WoW-Account kommt zum Schluss.


Gratuliere. Und was hat das eine jetzt mit dem anderen zu tun? Auf meinem Tisch liegen 3 solche "Authenticator" und ich habe eine ganze Menge Client-Zertifikate im Einsatz, einige sind ausschließlich auf einem USB-Stick. 
WoW kommt auch bei mir zum Schluß. Dennoch habe ich den Authenticator.


----------



## Rethelion (29. März 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> Diese 11Mio Leute (minux X) gilt es zu schützen.



Mir ist zwar klar dass es diesen 11Mio etwas bringen kann wenn sie den Authenticator nutzen, aber ich frage mich halt ob WoW so wichtig ist, dass man es mit diesen Mitteln sichert und dabei andere Dinge komplett vernachlässigt. Die Leute verlieren dann vll. nicht ihren WoW-Account, aber dafür andere Sachen.



Tschinkn schrieb:


> Wenn dabei eine Minderheit genötigt wird, mehr Sicherheit einzusetzen als sie eigentlich braucht, dann ist das aus meiner Sicht akzeptabel.



Nötigen würde ich nicht sagen, es wäre einfach nur nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschinkn (29. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> aber ich frage mich halt ob WoW so wichtig ist, dass man es mit diesen Mitteln sichert und dabei andere Dinge komplett vernachlässigt.


Naja, vielleicht ist WoW ja sogar in der Lage ein besseres Sicherheitsbewußtsein zu "impfen". Wäre nicht das erste und nicht das letzte mal, dass man durch ein Spiel was lernt.


> Nötigen würde ich nicht sagen, es wäre einfach nur nervig


Ok. Du bist fast soweit. Noch ein Post und Du gibst auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (29. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> ........................, aber ich frage mich halt ob WoW so wichtig ist, dass man es mit diesen Mitteln sichert und dabei andere Dinge komplett vernachlässigt..






wenn man sich informiert und liest das die Goldmafia & Co ca. soviel ,wenn nicht sogar mehr kohle verdient wie Blizz mit den lumpigen Abo von Uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (29. März 2010)

LiamProd schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wozu ich so einen Authenticator bräuchte, in meiner gesammten Spielzeit ( 5 Jahre ) hab ich nie Probleme gehabt mit irgendwelchen Hacks oder sonstigen versuchen meinen Account auszuspähen


"Ich wüßte nicht, warum ich einen Gurt im Auto brauche, ich fahre schon 5 Jahre unfallfrei..."





Soso.


----------



## Grushdak (29. März 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> *sign*
> 
> Wer sich gegen den Authenticator wehrt ist einfach nur (a) gegen jede Änderung, (b) stur oder © dumm.
> Blizzard sollte den Authenticator mit Cataclysm definitiv zur Pflicht machen.


Bei solchen Antworten gibt es auch nur 2 Möglichkeiten.
a) dumm (alleine schon, weil Du stur mit einem r schreibst^^)
b) bist heute morgen wohl aus dem Bett gefallen

Wenn Dir wer sagt, trage bitte immer einen Helm - machst Du es selbstverständlich,
er trägt zur Sicherheit bei.



Klondike schrieb:


> das ist so gesehen extrem gefährliches halbwissen, ...


Und was ist Deines denn?
Man bringe einfach nur eine dll in Umlauf (ich sage jetzt nicht, welche es bei dem Hack war) 
und schon erreicht der Code des so hochgelobten Teiles nie Blizzard, dafür aber erst den Hacker.

Das passiert eben fast nur, wenn man auf unseriöse Seiten geht oder neugierig irgendwelche Links anklickt.
Ausnahmen sind natürlich komplett gefälschte Seiten - da kann jeder mal drauf reinfallen.
Und sowas geht schneller als Du nur OO sagen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (29. März 2010)

Das Einzige, was besser schützt als so n Elektronikanhänger ist das Wissen, wie man sich selber schützt vor Viren... Brauch ich kein Teil von Blizz um nicht gehackt zu werden. Wer die Grundkenntnisse hat, wie man n PC sicher macht (UND NEIN, Avira zählt nicht dazu, denn das is der größte Schrott von Programm sowieso), brauch sowas nit.
Das Problem an den ganzen "hacks" ist: N Großteil von den Accs werden wahrscheinlich nicht gehackt, sondern aus Benutzerdatenweitergabe an Freunde, Goldkauf im Internet usw. Der Rest wird durch ein fehlendes, GUTES Antivirenprogramm und fehlende Firewalls (ob hardware [Router] oder Software) entwendet. Liese sich also auch gut vermeiden... Aber an dem Unwissen verdient sich Blizz ne Nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschinkn (29. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Bei solchen Antworten gibt es auch nur 2 Möglichkeiten.
> a) dumm (alleine schon, weil Du stur mit einem r schreibst^^)


Und wie schreibst Du "stur"? Mit keinem, zwei oder gar drei r?


----------



## bloodstar (29. März 2010)

der authentificator fürs handy is kostenlos. also wo is das problem?


----------



## pastranora (29. März 2010)

Mit den Keys wird das Hacken der accounts viel einfacher ich sage nur einen geschickten man in the middle angriff und dann hat man mehr als früher.


----------



## SKÿ1 (29. März 2010)

Wie vielen anderen fehlt auch mir die Auswahlmöglochkeit: Habe ich schon lange.

Ich denke JEDER sollte sich den Authenticator runterziehen.

Is nicht euer ernst oder? Klar ist das ernst! Und finde es gut! Es dient nur der eigenen Accountsicherheit... Wieso also meckern? Oder verstehe ich das falsch...


----------



## Totemkrieger (29. März 2010)

pastranora schrieb:


> Mit den Keys wird das Hacken der accounts viel einfacher ich sage nur einen geschickten man in the middle angriff und dann hat man mehr als früher.



schön in der News vor ein paar Wochen mit gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vertrete die Meinung ,dass immer noch der Mensch hinter dem Bildschirm, das größte Risiko für solcher Art "Attacken" ist!


----------



## DenniBoy16 (29. März 2010)

hab ich schon


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. März 2010)

Is mir egal, es kommt so wie es kommt.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. März 2010)

pastranora schrieb:


> Mit den Keys wird das Hacken der accounts viel einfacher ich sage nur einen geschickten man in the middle angriff und dann hat man mehr als früher.



Oo ein man in the middle angriff ist auch soviel einfacher -.-

und in wie fern hat man dann mehr als früher?


----------



## Mayestic (29. März 2010)

Es ist ne nette Idee aber wie hier auf Buffed ja schon geschrieben kann auch der Authenticator "umgangen" werden. Von daher werden die bösen Buben sich nicht lumpen lassen und bald schon den A umgehen können wenn sie ein grob fahrlässiges Opfer finden. 

Ein " Ich habe den Authenticator mein Account ist unknackbar " wirds niemals geben. Aber umsonst werde ich ihn mitnehmen. Bei mir hapert es nicht an den 7€ eher an der Bezahlmöglichkeit und auf Ebay will ich ihn mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Freakypriest (29. März 2010)

1. Wenn er pfilcht wird und beim Addon dabei ist habe ich kein Problem damit.

2. Auch der Code wird am PC eingegeben und wird zu Blizzard geschickt zum einloggen. Sprich alles was gesendet wird kann auch mitgelesen werden, so wie jetzt auch einzig und allein der aufwand wird etwas größer für die Hacker. Da der Code nur kurze Zeit gültig ist.

3. Auch mit sollte man seinen PC genauso sauber halten wie vorher auch und verdächtige Links links liegen lassen.


----------



## Trockenbrot (29. März 2010)

pastranora schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Keys wird das Hacken der accounts viel einfacher ich sage nur einen geschickten man in the middle angriff und dann hat man mehr als früher.





Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Oo ein man in the middle angriff ist auch soviel einfacher -.-
> 
> und in wie fern hat man dann mehr als früher?



Sehr gute Frage! 
Denn ohne den Authi ist der "man in the middle"-angriff ja um einen zeitlich begrenzen Code leichter und damit einfacher durchzuführen.
Wo soll da also der Vorteil durch den Authi sein?

Ich persönlich möchte zwar auch nicht, das der Authi zur Pflicht wird. Aber mehr aus dem Grund heraus das diese Maßnahme nur dazu führt, das die Cracker mehr Herzblut in die Entwicklung & Verbreitung entsprechender Tools stecken und damit noch schneller einen *einfacheren *Weg finden die Authis auszuhebeln.
Solang der Gebrauch freiwillig bleibt und damit genug leichte Opfer übrig bleiben, werden sich deutlich weniger Cracker dieser "Aufgabe" widmen.
Eigentlich bin ich ja froh das es genug Leute gibt die den Authi ablehnen. Ihr schützt uns Authi-Benutzer wie die Bauern den König. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

